# Beccarsi le corna fa crescere



## antisquallido (29 Maggio 2012)

Io e Voldemort ci conosciamo in circostanze  strane (sono l'avvocato del divorzio dei suoi genitori) e scocca subito un'attrazione folle. Un crescendo di sesso e magia che é esploso in mille pezzi tre anni dopo quando ho scoperto che si vedeva con un altro. Quando lo ho scoperto le ho detto: "ho capito, torna a casa". e il bello è che avevo capito davvero. Io avevo perso me stesso e lei lo stava cercando altrove. Teorema applicato a tutte le donne successive che ho amato. ed ha funzionato.
Beccarsi le corna fa male, ma è quel tipo di dolore che - se riesci a non strutturarlo e a coglierne i frutti - ti ripaga mille volte. 
ho iniziato questo post perché mi piace confrontarmi ma su tematiche così intime chi ti conosce bene purtroppo non è d'aiuto: o ti compatisce o si perde in questioni morali. La morale non c'entra mai nulla con la crescita personale, almeno secondo me.
grazie dello spazio
L.


----------



## Leda (29 Maggio 2012)

Non ho ben capito questo passo:



antisquallido ha detto:


> Teorema applicato a tutte le donne successive che ho amato.


Vorresti spiegare meglio, per favore?


----------



## Non Registrato cat (29 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> Io e Voldemort ci conosciamo in circostanze  strane (sono l'avvocato del divorzio dei suoi genitori) e scocca subito un'attrazione folle. Un crescendo di sesso e magia che é esploso in mille pezzi tre anni dopo quando ho scoperto che si vedeva con un altro. Quando lo ho scoperto le ho detto: "ho capito, torna a casa". e il bello è che avevo capito davvero. Io avevo perso me stesso e lei lo stava cercando altrove. Teorema applicato a tutte le donne successive che ho amato. ed ha funzionato.
> Beccarsi le corna fa male, ma è quel tipo di dolore che - se riesci a non strutturarlo e a coglierne i frutti - ti ripaga mille volte.
> ho iniziato questo post perché mi piace confrontarmi ma su tematiche così intime chi ti conosce bene purtroppo non è d'aiuto: o ti compatisce o si perde in questioni morali. La morale non c'entra mai nulla con la crescita personale, almeno secondo me.
> grazie dello spazio
> L.


ottimo scritto, sei una persona molto intelligente.
Si dovrebbe risolvere il garbuglio interiore per evitare di perpetrare con le altre relazioni la stessa dinamica di comportamento.
Non parli di amore nel tuo racconto però. Forse è quello l'arcano .


----------



## Ultimo (29 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> Io e Voldemort ci conosciamo in circostanze  strane (sono l'avvocato del divorzio dei suoi genitori) e scocca subito un'attrazione folle. Un crescendo di sesso e magia che é esploso in mille pezzi tre anni dopo quando ho scoperto che si vedeva con un altro. Quando lo ho scoperto le ho detto: "ho capito, torna a casa". e il bello è che avevo capito davvero. Io avevo perso me stesso e lei lo stava cercando altrove. Teorema applicato a tutte le donne successive che ho amato. ed ha funzionato.
> Beccarsi le corna fa male, ma è quel tipo di dolore che - se riesci a non strutturarlo e a coglierne i frutti - ti ripaga mille volte.
> ho iniziato questo post perché mi piace confrontarmi ma su tematiche così intime chi ti conosce bene purtroppo non è d'aiuto: o ti compatisce o si perde in questioni morali. La morale non c'entra mai nulla con la crescita personale, almeno secondo me.
> grazie dello spazio
> L.


Credo che qualsiasi cosa centri con la crescita, anche e forse soprattutto la morale, se questa fa parte di noi, e credo che ognuno ne abbia una. Si può cambiare questo si, modificare, e magari talvolta accettare per compromesso quella nuova. 

Anche io credo che il tradimento faccia crescere, ti mette d'avanti la tua vita e ti stampa d'avanti agli occhi quello che tu sei d'avvero, ed in questa maniera riesci a vederti come se sopra di te ci fosse un'altro te che ti osserva. Questo è capitato a me, sensazione alquanto brutta ma molto utile per riuscire ad inquadrarti senza quelle convinzioni che ti hanno accompagnato prima e che ti fuorviano. Personalmente devo dire che, riuscire ad accettarmi nella nuova veste e riuscire a credermi per quello che il presente mi ha fatto diventare è stato molto difficile e faticoso, abbandonare quegli atteggiamenti "atavici" ma comunque spontanei, in poco tempo, è davvero come passare da una pressa che ti schiaccia e ti lascia vuoto.


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2012)

*Ma*

Credo che son altre le cose che ci fanno crescere......adesso che le corna abbiano poteri terapeutici mi pare proprio azzardato...!!


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credo che son altre le cose che ci fanno crescere......adesso che le corna abbiano poteri terapeutici mi pare proprio azzardato...!!


ciò che non t'ammazza ti fortifica


----------



## JON (29 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> Io e Voldemort ci conosciamo in circostanze  strane (sono l'avvocato del divorzio dei suoi genitori) e scocca subito un'attrazione folle. Un crescendo di sesso e magia che é esploso in mille pezzi tre anni dopo quando ho scoperto che si vedeva con un altro. Quando lo ho scoperto le ho detto: "ho capito, torna a casa". e il bello è che avevo capito davvero. Io avevo perso me stesso e lei lo stava cercando altrove. Teorema applicato a tutte le donne successive che ho amato. ed ha funzionato.
> Beccarsi le corna fa male, ma è quel tipo di dolore che - se riesci a non strutturarlo e a coglierne i frutti - ti ripaga mille volte.
> ho iniziato questo post perché mi piace confrontarmi ma su tematiche così intime chi ti conosce bene purtroppo non è d'aiuto: o ti compatisce o si perde in questioni morali. La morale non c'entra mai nulla con la crescita personale, almeno secondo me.
> grazie dello spazio
> L.


In che senso... "e il bello è che avevo capito davvero"?

Vuoi dire che è ritornata in qualche modo?


----------



## Annuccia (29 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credo che son altre le cose che ci fanno crescere......adesso che le corna abbiano poteri terapeutici mi pare proprio azzardato...!!


è vero....
e poi dipende da tante cose....da quel che c'è stato...da cosa è accaduto...dalle persone stesse implicate nella faccenda(chiamiamola così)
a me mi hanno fatto sentire piccola...impotente...non m hanno arricchito anzi...mi sono sentita derubata...poi è chiaro che mi sono ripresa un po...ma principalmente l'ho fatto per me stessa...
se poi vogliamo dire che sopravvivere alla sofferenza fortifica (in generale) è un altro discorso....
ma io è meglio che stia zitta perchè...ehm ssono troppo dentro....e in questo periodo non posso essere tanto razionale...


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Maggio 2012)

... in altezza sicuramente. Per il resto... cambia. Non sono affatto sicura che per me sia un cambiamento positivo, io personalmente mi preferivo prima.


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2012)

oscuro ha detto:


> Credo che son altre le cose che ci fanno crescere......adesso che le corna abbiano poteri terapeutici mi pare proprio azzardato...!!


exactly 



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... in altezza sicuramente. Per il resto... cambia. Non sono affatto sicura che per me sia un cambiamento positivo, io personalmente mi preferivo prima.


:up: pure io....


----------



## vic (29 Maggio 2012)

Mah, in realtà tutte le esperienze, soprattutto quelle difficili, fanno crescere.
Anche le corna. Ovviamente non nel senso che con le corna uno è più alto! ;-)


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... in altezza sicuramente. Per il resto... cambia. Non sono affatto sicura che per me sia un cambiamento positivo, io personalmente mi preferivo prima.


E vabbe' lasciali illudere di trovare un qualcosa di positivo...

anche questo aiuta...


----------



## Annuccia (29 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... in altezza sicuramente. Per il resto... cambia. Non sono affatto sicura che per me sia un cambiamento positivo, io personalmente mi preferivo prima.


a chi lo dici....
strano che ancora nn abbiano detto che ringiovanisca....
 che renda la pelle liscia come la seta....che cancelli le righe...cos'altro fanno ste corna miracolose...


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Mah, in realtà tutte le esperienze, soprattutto quelle difficili, fanno crescere.
> Anche le corna. Ovviamente non nel senso che con le corna uno è più alto! ;-)


Ad essere sinceri, in tanti qua che si raccontano, tutta sta crescita nun se vede proprio manco col binocolo...

quella e' invece un'involuzione bella e buona oseno' tu lo zerbinarsi per es. come lo giudichi?


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a chi lo dici....
> strano che ancora nn abbiano detto che ringiovanisca....
> che renda la pelle liscia come la seta....che cancelli le righe...cos'altro fanno ste corna miracolose...


quello succede magari ai traditori e l'hanno anche sempre detto...

altro che le beauty farm...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> a chi lo dici....
> strano che ancora nn abbiano detto che ringiovanisca....
> che renda la pelle liscia come la seta....che cancelli le righe...cos'altro fanno ste corna miracolose...


Io le uso per appenderci i panni, a Natale le rivesto di lucine colorate.


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ...* in altezza sicuramente*. Per il resto... cambia. Non sono affatto sicura che per me sia un cambiamento positivo, io personalmente mi preferivo prima.


bella:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io le uso per appenderci i panni, a Natale le rivesto di lucine colorate.


con le lucine sono fantastiche! 
:corna:

io ci metto anche i glitter se vado a ballare!

...e poi sono utilissime anche per attacare i post-it!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Maggio 2012)

Sarà che ognuno è diverso dagli altri, sarà che magari quello che si prende dalle esperienze è diverso per ognuno di noi, ma se un bambino piccolo cade e si fa male, la prossima volta che cade ricorderà l'esperienza o no ? trarrà vantaggio dalla prima caduta o no? Che poi si abbia la capacità o da subito o nel tempo a secondo di quanto l'evento ti traumatizzi di imparare è totalmente  soggettivo e nel caso del tradimento subentrano anche tanti altri fattori che riguardano il carattere del soggetto.

Poi vorrei dire a chi non è stato tradito di cominciare a volare basso nei commenti, o perlomeno di far evincere che la loro è soltanto un'opinione data da convinzione e non esperienza diretta. Altrimenti siamo tutti bravi a dire cretinate convinte.


----------



## Annuccia (29 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io le uso per appenderci i panni, a Natale le rivesto di lucine colorate.


hai visto....!!!!hanno la loro utilità..
se nn esistessero bisognerebbe inventarle...e poi ci lamentiamo....siamo davvero ingrati/e.....
quasi quasi dico a mio marito di farmene altre..perchè si sono un pochino lesionate....

però però.....sai nemmeno a,lui starebbero male....perchè dobbiamo essere così egoisti..facciamno sentore anche loro così bene...così forti e così cresciuti.......

ma vaffanculo va...
certo..
non è la fine del mondo..non si muore
si sopravvive...mica sto a piangere mattina e sera..non più....
ma non mi venite a dire che addirittura sono terapeudici..no  per favore...
c'è gente che si ammala sul serio ....


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sarà che ognuno è diverso dagli altri, sarà che magari quello che si prende dalle esperienze è diverso per ognuno di noi, ma se un bambino piccolo cade e si fa male, la prossima volta che cade ricorderà l'esperienza o no ? trarrà vantaggio dalla prima caduta o no? Che poi si abbia la capacità o da subito o nel tempo a secondo di quanto l'evento ti traumatizzi di imparare è totalmente soggettivo e nel caso del tradimento subentrano anche tanti altri fattori che riguardano il carattere del soggetto.
> 
> Poi vorrei dire a chi non è stato tradito di cominciare a volare basso nei commenti, o perlomeno di far evincere che la loro è soltanto un'opinione data da convinzione e non esperienza diretta. Altrimenti siamo tutti bravi a dire cretinate convinte.


bè sicuramente come tutte le cose alla fine è un'esperienza e come tale "fa crescere" .....ma t'assicuro che questa esperienza me la sarei evitata


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sarà che ognuno è diverso dagli altri, sarà che magari quello che si prende dalle esperienze è diverso per ognuno di noi, ma se un bambino piccolo cade e si fa male, la prossima volta che cade ricorderà l'esperienza o no ? trarrà vantaggio dalla prima caduta o no? Che poi si abbia la capacità o da subito o nel tempo a secondo di quanto l'evento ti traumatizzi di imparare è totalmente  soggettivo e nel caso del tradimento subentrano anche tanti altri fattori che riguardano il carattere del soggetto.
> 
> Poi vorrei dire a chi non è stato tradito di cominciare a volare basso nei commenti, o perlomeno di far evincere che la loro è soltanto un'opinione data da convinzione e non esperienza diretta. Altrimenti siamo tutti bravi a dire cretinate convinte.


le mie cretinate convinte, partono da presupposti quasi banali...

per es. mi hanno detto che infilare le dita nella presa di corrente fa correre il rischio di rimanerci attaccato...

ora io non mi reputo cosi' pirla da fare la prova per constatarlo di persona e se mi dovesse capitare di sopravvivere dopo averlo fatto di proposito o meno, non andrei tanto in giro a dire che sono piu' maturo...piu' pirla invece perche' si sapeva che si doveva stare attenti...

questo la mia neuro riesce a trasporlo anche sul piano delle corna ed infatti non mi metto a sfruculiare le vagine perche' ce potrei rimane' benissimo attaccato...

ahahahahahahah


----------



## vic (29 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè sicuramente come tutte le cose alla fine è un'esperienza e come tale "fa crescere" .....ma t'assicuro che questa esperienza me la sarei evitata



Anche io, come del resto immagino tutti quelli che sono qui se avessero potuto, avrebbero evitato questa esperienza.
Che è devastante, non credo ci sia un modo per descriverla. E comunque mi ha cambiato, mi sta facendo cambiare.


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Anche io, come del resto immagino tutti quelli che sono qui se avessero potuto, avrebbero evitato questa esperienza.
> Che è devastante, non credo ci sia un modo per descriverla. E *comunque mi ha cambiato, mi sta facendo cambiare*.


Sapessi quanto sono cambiata io


----------



## vic (29 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Sapessi quanto sono cambiata io


Eh eh eh!


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Eh eh eh!


non so se è un bene o un male....


----------



## Annuccia (29 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non so se è un bene o un male....



è qualcosa...questo è fuor dubbio...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> Io e Voldemort ci conosciamo in circostanze  strane (sono l'avvocato del divorzio dei suoi genitori) e scocca subito un'attrazione folle. Un crescendo di sesso e magia che é esploso in mille pezzi tre anni dopo quando ho scoperto che si vedeva con un altro. Quando lo ho scoperto le ho detto: "ho capito, torna a casa". e il bello è che avevo capito davvero. Io avevo perso me stesso e lei lo stava cercando altrove. Teorema applicato a tutte le donne successive che ho amato. ed ha funzionato.
> Beccarsi le corna fa male, ma è quel tipo di dolore che - se riesci a non strutturarlo e a coglierne i frutti - ti ripaga mille volte.
> ho iniziato questo post perché mi piace confrontarmi ma su tematiche così intime chi ti conosce bene purtroppo non è d'aiuto: o ti compatisce o si perde in questioni morali. La morale non c'entra mai nulla con la crescita personale, almeno secondo me.
> grazie dello spazio
> L.


Beccarsi le corna fa male, molto male, nella misura in cui noi associamo dei simboli.
Tante volte noi idealizziamo l'altro.
Ci diciamo dato che io ho scelto lui o lei, di necessità è una persona meravigliosa eccezionale, fantastica, perfetta ma non mi rendo conto che tu "sei" così perchè "io" ti vedo così.
Se invece noi ci dicessimo ( paradossalmente) che le corna ( come deviazione, dalla relazione principale) fanno parte anche della vita di coppia, sto dolore si ridimensionerebbe e non poco.

Penso che dipenda molto da come percepiamo l'altro no?

Ma ti ripongo la grande frase della mia amica numero zero...
Se la do via...do via del mio e non del tuo...ergo di cosa ti lamenti?


----------



## Daniele (29 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ciò che non t'ammazza ti fortifica


Dimmelo dopo due volte!!!! Secondo me chi cornifica è solo un vigliacco, punto!!!


----------



## vic (29 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma ti ripongo la grande frase della mia amica numero zero...
> Se la do via...do via del mio e non del tuo...ergo di cosa ti lamenti?



Fantastico! Confucio sarebbe orgoglioso!


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Fantastico! Confucio sarebbe orgoglioso!


Infatti Confucio era cornuto...

ahahahahah


----------



## oscuro (29 Maggio 2012)

*E*

E va bene, dalla via a iosa ma non rompere il cazzo ad patner ignaro che magari non è proprio orgoglioso e contento che la propria donna prende amene verghe a go go.....no??????Ma che cazzo di principi sono?dò via del mio?E ho capito bella mia,ma se stai insieme a qualcuno sto tuo è un pò meno tuo,è IN CONDIVISIONE!!!!!!


----------



## Spider (29 Maggio 2012)

..io non parlerei di crescita. e' comunque un atto drammmatico e improvviso, una specie di "trauma". Il tradimento non fa non crescere, semmai modifica la percezione che abbiamo di noi stessi. questo può essere un bene ma anche un male. veniamo posti, spesso improvvisamente davanti a noi stessi e alle nostre capacità: di ingannarci, di eludere, di affrontare oppure dimenticare.
..e magari i modi per eluderci, affrontare non sono quelli giusti.. continuano ad essere errati.
il tradimento non insegna niente... se non che veramente si è soli su questa terra.

parole che non avremmo mai detto ora diciamo e gesti che mai avremmo fatto, ora facciamo. 

Scopriamo noi stessi, ma non è una crescita.

io non sono più buono o tollerante, semmai più disilluso e meno sognante.
qualcuno dirà che anche questo è crescere... non penso sia così.
il tradimento è un parametro effettivo di cosa siamo nelle vita e di quale modo scegliamo per la risoluzione di un "problema".
Dopo, in base alle scelte puoi dire cosa eri e cosa sei adesso.


----------



## Mme de Merteuil (29 Maggio 2012)

beh, se non si usano queste occasioni per crescere, diventano inutili sofferenze e basta. un sacco di gente ama soffrire, quindi ripete ad libitum lo stesso sbaglio. ieri ho visto in tv un brutto film con sandra bullock: una tipa alcoolizzata che va in disintossicazione e trova sé stessa. a un certo punto uno degli psicologi le dice: la definizione di follia è di ripetere sempre la stessa azione aspettandosi dei risultati diversi. 
ecco, io penso questo. se non funziona, cambialo. se dare tutta me stessa produce l'effetto di allontanare la persona, la volta dopo darò tutta me stessa meno un po'. il rapporto totalizzante, così come lo ha descritto chi ha iniziato il thread, non dura. troppe aspettative, troppo investimento emotivo.


----------



## vic (29 Maggio 2012)

E' sicuramente un evento traumatico. Come lo possono essere tanti altri eventi della nostra esistenza che uno ovviamente non sceglie ma che si trova improvvisamente a vivere. Per questo motivo per crescere dobbiamo intendere la capacità di reagire agli eventi e di non lasciarsi sopraffare da questi. Magari dobbiamo intendere la capacità di rinascere.
Non è sicuramente inteso come diventare migliori, con tutti i parametri che nel nostro immaginario collettivo identifica l'essere migliori (buoni, tolleranti, ecc ecc)

My 2 cents


----------



## Spider (29 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> E' sicuramente un evento traumatico. Come lo possono essere tanti altri eventi della nostra esistenza che uno ovviamente non sceglie ma che si trova improvvisamente a vivere. Per questo motivo per crescere dobbiamo intendere la capacità di reagire agli eventi e di non lasciarsi sopraffare da questi. Magari dobbiamo intendere la capacità di rinascere.
> Non è sicuramente inteso come diventare migliori, con tutti i parametri che nel nostro immaginario collettivo identifica l'essere migliori (buoni, tolleranti, ecc ecc)
> 
> My 2 cents


...cosa intendi tu per essere migliori in questo mondo?
...solo saper discernere?
il bene ...e il male...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> Fantastico! Confucio sarebbe orgoglioso!


Giurin giurello
dove metto
il mio uccello?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Infatti Confucio era cornuto...
> 
> ahahahahah


No era uno sporco comunista che aprì le porte all'avvento di Mao...


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..io non parlerei di crescita. e' comunque un atto drammmatico e improvviso, una specie di "trauma". Il tradimento non fa non crescere, semmai modifica la percezione che abbiamo di noi stessi. questo può essere un bene ma anche un male. veniamo posti, spesso improvvisamente davanti a noi stessi e alle nostre capacità: di ingannarci, di eludere, di affrontare oppure dimenticare.
> ..e magari i modi per eluderci, affrontare non sono quelli giusti.. continuano ad essere errati.
> il tradimento non insegna niente... se non che veramente si è soli su questa terra.
> 
> ...


oh finalmente ti vedo lucido...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..io non parlerei di crescita. e' comunque un atto drammmatico e improvviso, una specie di "trauma". Il tradimento non fa non crescere, semmai modifica la percezione che abbiamo di noi stessi. questo può essere un bene ma anche un male. veniamo posti, spesso improvvisamente davanti a noi stessi e alle nostre capacità: di ingannarci, di eludere, di affrontare oppure dimenticare.
> ..e magari i modi per eluderci, affrontare non sono quelli giusti.. continuano ad essere errati.
> il tradimento non insegna niente... se non che veramente si è soli su questa terra.
> 
> ...


Ma dei di noi stessi? Ma dei...
Modifica la percezione che abbiamo dell'altro..
E si squarcia il velo di troia...
Saltiamo fuori dal ventre del cavallo
Mangiamo la mela ad Elena
E ci si dice...
Ma porc...porc...porc...
Il tradimento fa molto male a chi ha riposto tutta la sua fiducia in quella persona eh?

Ma porco cane solo io sto seduto su uno scomodo scanno?
Cavoli solo io ho la percezione di mia moglie che se vuole andare in leto con uno che non sia io...ci mette un nano secondo? ( io si primo nano?)...

Perchè non lo fa?
Ma che cazzo ne so io...no?


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> Io e *Voldemort *ci conosciamo in circostanze  strane (sono l'avvocato del divorzio dei suoi genitori) e scocca subito un'attrazione folle. Un crescendo di sesso e magia che é esploso in mille pezzi tre anni dopo quando ho scoperto che si vedeva con un altro. Quando lo ho scoperto le ho detto: "ho capito, torna a casa". e il bello è che avevo capito davvero. Io avevo perso me stesso e lei lo stava cercando altrove. Teorema applicato a tutte le donne successive che ho amato. ed ha funzionato.
> Beccarsi le corna fa male, ma è quel tipo di dolore che - se riesci a non strutturarlo e a coglierne i frutti - ti ripaga mille volte.
> ho iniziato questo post perché mi piace confrontarmi ma su tematiche così intime chi ti conosce bene purtroppo non è d'aiuto: o ti compatisce o si perde in questioni morali. La morale non c'entra mai nulla con la crescita personale, almeno secondo me.
> grazie dello spazio
> L.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Oddio scusa ma....
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## vic (29 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ...cosa intendi tu per essere migliori in questo mondo?
> ...solo saper discernere?
> il bene ...e il male...


Bella domanda per uno che la la mente "binaria" come la mia!

Non so risponderti così su due piedi. Devo pensarci un pò.


----------



## Mme de Merteuil (29 Maggio 2012)

il bene e il male non c'entrano nulla, se in una storia sono coinvolti due adulti consenzienti.
corna non corna fedeltà estorta con il ricatto.
alla fine c'è solo il funziona-non funziona.
e se uno dei due tradisce, qualcosa non funzionava.
e se ci fermiamo a considerare solo il fattore morale, bene-male, non capiremo nulla. 
perché non ha funzionato? è questa la domanda che ci farà crescere.


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2012)

*Metterle...*

Sono dell'opinione che se alle volte noi mariti invece di andare dietro a tutte le pecole delle mogli, invece di perderci nei meandri del dialogo, del parlare, parlare, parlare...per dirsi cosa poi...le considerassimo di più o almeno in parte, scusatemi, un po' come dire VDM....

Ci sarebbero meno problemi.

Per me resta prioritario in ogni situazione avere sempre delle valide alternative.
E poter lanciare degli ultimatum.

Sarò crudo, ma per me è girata così, oltre che a girarmi i coglioni.

Allora in quella settimana io ero molto impegnato a studiare B.A.C.H. di Liszt...
Ma ero in fermento...
Ehi Pincy...ma ti va se...insomma ti trovi un'oretta proviamo quel giochino là...
Ok...appena sono libero ti faccio sapere...

Ma sono lì che studiooooooo...
Mia moglie si mette in poggiolo a prendere il sole...prima in reggiseno e pantaloni...poi senza pantaloni...poi senza reggiseno...
Dai mollo lì ti va se facciamo...

Ah adesso no...
Sono agitata, ho i miei problemi, adesso devo prendere il sole...
Insisto ma dai la figlia è via...abbiamo tutto un pomeriggio se vogliamo...
Ma intanto se lei sapesse leggere cosa ho in cuore...capirebbe....

Niente...

Suono un altro po' e poi faccio una telefonata...
Ho il pomeriggio libero cara...sono stanco di studiare...
E senti dall'altra parte...dai vieni che andiamo...no? E perchè no?

Chiudo il pianoforte...e infilo la porta...
E me ne vado...

Torno a casa.
Mia moglie vede il mio mezzo sorriso.
Bofonchia...bastardo...

E io...
Lo so grazie...
Ora torno a suonare e tu stai pure lì dove vuoi stare. no?

Eppure se lei ci fosse stata quando io le avevo manifestato il mio desiderio...
Avrei passato il pomeriggio con lei e non con l'altra...

E pensare che la voglia di sesso l'aveva scatenata lei mettendosi così in poggiolo...no?

[video=youtube;Ror7pByUgNE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ror7pByUgNE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2012)

Mme de Merteuil ha detto:


> il bene e il male non c'entrano nulla, se in una storia sono coinvolti due adulti consenzienti.
> corna non corna fedeltà estorta con il ricatto.
> alla fine c'è solo il funziona-non funziona.
> e se uno dei due tradisce, qualcosa non funzionava.
> ...


Semplice...
Perchè io sono molto egoista e molto determinato a soddisfare i miei bisogni...e tu una stronza beghina no che non capisse un casso...
Ma intanto ci amiamo no?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè sicuramente come tutte le cose alla fine è un'esperienza e come tale "fa crescere" .....ma t'assicuro che questa esperienza me la sarei evitata


Ma è la tua storia, la mia è diversa, e mi sento migliore ora. Io non rinnego quello che ero/eravamo prima ne quello che sono/siamo ora.


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No era uno sporco comunista che aprì le porte all'avvento di Mao...


Allora se non era cornuto, per non essere cornuti aiuta essere sporchi comunisti?

m'hai convinto, pero' io me lavo, giuro...


----------



## free (29 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> Io e Voldemort ci conosciamo in circostanze  strane (sono l'avvocato del divorzio dei suoi genitori) e scocca subito un'attrazione folle. Un crescendo di sesso e magia che é esploso in mille pezzi tre anni dopo quando ho scoperto che si vedeva con un altro. Quando lo ho scoperto le ho detto: "ho capito, torna a casa". e il bello è che avevo capito davvero. Io avevo perso me stesso e lei lo stava cercando altrove. Teorema applicato a tutte le donne successive che ho amato. ed ha funzionato.
> Beccarsi le corna fa male, ma è quel tipo di dolore che - se riesci a non strutturarlo e a coglierne i frutti - ti ripaga mille volte.
> ho iniziato questo post perché mi piace confrontarmi ma su tematiche così intime chi ti conosce bene purtroppo non è d'aiuto: o ti compatisce o si perde in questioni morali.* La morale non c'entra mai nulla con la crescita personale, almeno secondo me.*
> grazie dello spazio
> L.


io credo che esistano cose che tutti sanno essere bene ed essere male, è un sentire che appartiene a tutta l'umanità
il bene è la morale in senso lato, che tutti abbiamo, per intenderci ricordo Kant: così come il cielo stellato sta sopra di me (tutti), la legge morale è in me (in tutti)
quindi se si intende la morale in questo senso e non nel senso di moralismo, la crescita personale, essendo, appunto, una crescita e non un peggioramento, segue necessariamente la morale, secondo me

poi esistono esperienze anche negative che tendono a rendere più scafati, tipo le corna...


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma è la tua storia, la mia è diversa, e mi sento migliore ora. Io non rinnego quello che ero/eravamo prima ne quello che sono/siamo ora.


io mi ritengo migliore in alcune cose, peggiore in altre...nemmeno io rinnego quello che ero


----------



## Ultimo (29 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> le mie cretinate convinte, partono da presupposti quasi banali...
> 
> per es. mi hanno detto che infilare le dita nella presa di corrente fa correre il rischio di rimanerci attaccato...
> 
> ...



 Se metti le dita nella presa di corrente mentre nessun elettrodomestico è funzionante prendi una bella scossa, se metti le dita nella presa di corrente mentre ci sono degli elettrodomestici che funzionano ci rimani secco, sai quando saresti un pirla exstermy? se adesso faresti la prova, non sei pirla vero compà?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beccarsi le corna fa male, molto male, nella misura in cui noi associamo dei simboli.
> Tante volte noi idealizziamo l'altro.
> Ci diciamo dato che io ho scelto lui o lei, di necessità è una persona meravigliosa eccezionale, fantastica, perfetta ma non mi rendo conto che tu "sei" così perchè "io" ti vedo così.
> Se invece noi ci dicessimo ( paradossalmente) che le corna ( come deviazione, dalla relazione principale) fanno parte anche della vita di coppia, sto dolore si ridimensionerebbe e non poco.
> ...


La tua visione per quanto giusta possa essere, non è a parere mio esatta, nel momento in cui vieni tradito il traditore intanto sta sbagliando e proietta il tradito in una realtà dove questo capisce una cosa, che l'essere umano è non solo atto a sbagliare ma non appartiene a nessuno forse nemmeno a se stesso visto che dei condizionamenti gli pongono talvolta dei limiti, bene io da tradito sarò sempre rispettoso di chiunque compreso mia moglie ma che non mi si venga a scassare il pipolo nel momento in cui decido qualcosa che appartiene soltanto a me e non più a quel noi che il mio partner ha distrutto. E visto che la realtà ci pone come degli individui, accertato questo accettiamo tutto.


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma è la tua storia, la mia è diversa, e mi sento migliore ora. Io non rinnego quello che ero/eravamo prima ne quello che sono/siamo ora.


Ti quoto.
Io non mi sento migliore, ma senza ombra di dubbio è decisamente migliore il rapporto con mattia.
E lui è migliorato in maniera che non mi sarei mai aspettata


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se metti le dita nella presa di corrente mentre nessun elettrodomestico è funzionante prendi una bella scossa, se metti le dita nella presa di corrente mentre ci sono degli elettrodomestici che funzionano ci rimani secco, sai quando saresti un pirla exstermy? se adesso faresti la prova, non sei pirla vero compà?


ok io faccio quella e te pero' fai quella dei piedi bagnati e scalzo...

poi vedemo chi e' piu' pirla...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (29 Maggio 2012)

Daniele ha detto:


> Dimmelo dopo due volte!!!! Secondo me chi cornifica è solo un vigliacco, punto!!!



:up:


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> :up:


oh scherzavo, non fare nessuna prova..

ahahahahh


----------



## Ultimo (29 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..io non parlerei di crescita. e' comunque un atto drammmatico e improvviso, una specie di "trauma". Il tradimento non fa non crescere, semmai modifica la percezione che abbiamo di noi stessi. questo può essere un bene ma anche un male. veniamo posti, spesso improvvisamente davanti a noi stessi e alle nostre capacità: di ingannarci, di eludere, di affrontare oppure dimenticare.
> ..e magari i modi per eluderci, affrontare non sono quelli giusti.. continuano ad essere errati.
> il tradimento non insegna niente... se non che veramente si è soli su questa terra.
> 
> ...



Capovolgi un mucchio di cose che hai scritto nella maniera giusta, cioè che sei diventato consapevole della realtà accettala e viviti con gusto la vita, non recriminare sull'accaduto e non ti mortificare sul trauma subito, si chiama appunto trauma, ed è quell'evento in questo caso che ti ha insegnato nell'arco di pochi secondi quello che già sapevi e sapevamo cioè che siamo soli. Ma soli non vuol dire ripensare a quei momenti in cui avevi fiducia nella moglie e pensavi di essere un tutt'uno con lei, soli vuol dire saper affrontare la vita con quella compagna che adesso hai accanto, e con la consapevolezza che non ti appartiene come tu non appartieni a lei. Fino a quando assieme sarete capaci di vivervela.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti quoto.
> Io non mi sento migliore, ma senza ombra di dubbio è decisamente migliore il rapporto con mattia.
> E lui è migliorato in maniera che non mi sarei mai aspettata



Ohhhh e che cavolo va!! :up:


----------



## lothar57 (29 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti quoto.
> Io non mi sento migliore, ma senza ombra di dubbio è decisamente migliore il rapporto con mattia.
> E lui è migliorato in maniera che non mi sarei mai aspettata



adesso quanto ti sgama vedi come migliora...


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> adesso *quanto ti sgama* vedi come migliora...


:scared:

(non mi sgama...sono nella fase che sto pensando seriamente di "lasciare" Manager...anche perchè..._flap flap_...oggi sono stata dal mio avvocato che era un pò che non vedevo e....:carneval


----------



## Ultimo (29 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ok io faccio quella e te pero' fai quella dei piedi bagnati e scalzo...
> 
> poi vedemo chi e' piu' pirla...
> 
> ahahahahah



Quando tu ti difendi così io sorrido sai, perchè ti ritengo abbastanza intelligente da capire che sarebbe stato meglio non scrivere nulla, ma non ci riesci. Poi sai ti immagino nella vita reale , te che discuti con chi ti è vicino e costoro che ti osservano come adesso sto facendo io, non ti dico quello che ne esce fuori come pensiero.
Prova a fare una domanda a chi ti conosce bene, domandagli, ma secondo voi risulto pesante e persona che vuole avere a tutti costi l'ultima parola?

Dici di stare qua in questo forum per osservare, comincia ad osservare meglio e recepire davvero quello che leggi, perchè tra leggere e recepire c'è molta differenza.  Non continuare a sorridere delle battute che provi a fare quelle ti possono servire a farti sentire meglio ma non a crescere.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> adesso quanto ti sgama vedi come migliora...


SI accettano scommesse su chi verrà sgamato: lotahr o Tebe.....


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> SI accettano scommesse su chi verrà sgamato: lotahr o Tebe.....


Clà...
Immaginami con le mani ad anforetta sui fianchi e con il piedino destro che fa tac tac in terra.
Inarcamento sopracciglio sinistro e aria incarognita che dico.

Claudio, che fai. Porti sfiga?


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :scared:
> 
> (non mi sgama...sono nella fase che sto pensando seriamente di "lasciare" Manager...anche perchè..._flap flap_...oggi sono stata dal mio avvocato che era un pò che* non vedevo e*....:carneval


e....  Tebeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## lunaiena (29 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sono dell'opinione che se alle volte noi mariti invece di andare dietro a tutte le pecole delle mogli, invece di perderci nei meandri del dialogo, del parlare, parlare, parlare...per dirsi cosa poi...le considerassimo di più o almeno in parte, scusatemi, un po' come dire VDM....
> 
> Ci sarebbero meno problemi.
> 
> ...




Si però il tuo comportamento non è corretto ....
hai omesso tutto quello che c'è stato ...
Quindi perchè non ti guardi un pò allo specchio e affronti te stesso....
Lei lo ha capito e tu lo sai.... perchè non avete affrontato parlando parlando per capire cosa c'è che non va 
che ti ha fatto arrivare a comportarti così....?


----------



## Ultimo (29 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Clà...
> Immaginami con le mani ad anforetta sui fianchi e con il piedino destro che fa tac tac in terra.
> Inarcamento sopracciglio sinistro e aria incarognita che dico.
> 
> Claudio, che fai. Porti sfiga?


Tesoro..... ( stavo scrivendo flap.. flap...) ma io ti stavo difendendo!!! Ho letto Lotharone scrivere quella cosa e mi sono detto, aòò!! lotharuccio pensa per te e non portare sfiga 

Minchia!


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tesoro..... ( stavo scrivendo flap.. flap...) ma io ti stavo difendendo!!! Ho letto Lotharone scrivere quella cosa e mi sono detto, aòò!! lotharuccio pensa per te e non portare sfiga
> 
> Minchia!


mmmhhhh...ok. Mi hai convinta...._flap flap_


----------



## Eliade (29 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Oddio scusa ma....
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


L'ho pensato anche io, dei gusti decisamente particolari. 

E non so nemmeno se sia il profilo migliore...


----------



## Eliade (29 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :scared:
> 
> (non mi sgama...sono nella fase che sto pensando seriamente di "lasciare" Manager...anche perchè..._flap flap_...oggi sono stata dal mio avvocato che era un pò che non vedevo e....:carneval


Eee.....??????
Non ci dici mai nulla!!! 





Simy ha detto:


> e....





Simy ha detto:


> Tebeeeeeeeeeee


Quoto!!! :up:


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e....  Tebeeeeeeeeeee


Uff...scusate l'ot.
Questo mio amico avvocato...uscivamo spesso a cena. Molta attrazione...molto tutto ma:
Io ero fedele e lui ha rispettato ma la cosa più incredibile è che le sere che uscivamo a cena in assoluta innocenza...Mattia usciva con la sua ex amante...e in più mi "mostrizzava" con la gelosia.

Non sò...mah...

Fine ot


----------



## lothar57 (29 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tesoro..... ( stavo scrivendo flap.. flap...) ma io ti stavo difendendo!!! Ho letto Lotharone scrivere quella cosa e mi sono detto, aòò!! lotharuccio pensa per te e non portare s
> 
> Minchia!


Grande Claudione!!!grazie,,di farmi sorridere in questa orrenda giornata.....

Verra'sgamata Tebe ovvio...Mattia ha forti sospetti,addirittura immagina con chi lo tradisca,se nn e'invornito..due piu due fa'4...

Io non commetto errori..dsapendomi solo tra un po',amica si e'autoinvitata  a dormire...ma con il cavolo che la prendo...poi mia moglie non collegherebbe mai a me,una ragazza tanto piu'giovane


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Grande Claudione!!!grazie,,di farmi sorridere in questa orrenda giornata.....
> 
> *Verra'sgamata Tebe ovvio...Mattia ha forti sospetti,addirittura immagina con chi lo tradisca,se nn e'invornito..due piu due fa'4...*
> 
> Io non commetto errori..dsapendomi solo tra un po',amica si e'autoinvitata  a dormire...ma con il cavolo che la prendo...poi mia moglie non collegherebbe mai a me,una ragazza tanto piu'giovane



Lothar...Mattia ha forti sospetti su tutti!!!
Se dovessi scrivere sul blog tutte le volte che mi chiede se mi scopo questo e l'altro diventerebbe mono tematico.

O io dovrei andare in giro con il materasso legato sulla schiena!!


----------



## Eliade (29 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lothar...Mattia ha forti sospetti su tutti!!!
> Se dovessi scrivere sul blog tutte le volte che mi chiede se mi scopo questo e l'altro diventerebbe mono tematico.
> 
> O io dovrei andare in giro con il materasso legato sulla schiena!!


Mmmm non so tebe, dall'ultimo post sul blog, _Mattia mi è sembrato piuttosto preciso sul possibile candidato.


----------



## Eliade (29 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Uff...scusate l'ot.
> Questo mio amico avvocato...uscivamo spesso a cena. Molta attrazione...molto tutto ma:
> Io ero fedele e lui ha rispettato ma la cosa più incredibile è che le sere che uscivamo a cena in assoluta innocenza...Mattia usciva con la sua ex amante...e in più mi "mostrizzava" con la gelosia.
> 
> ...


 ""Tutto qui""? :carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (29 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti quoto.
> Io non mi sento migliore, ma senza ombra di dubbio è decisamente migliore il rapporto con mattia.
> E lui è migliorato in maniera che non mi sarei mai aspettata



Anche mio marito dopo il tradimento è migliorato in maniera che non mi sarei mai aspettata....
e a me più che beccarmi le corna fa crescere ,dovrei dire che nel suo caso fare le corna lo ha fatto crescere...
ma ora io non so te....ma quello che lo ha fatto cambiare è che io ho deciso di rimanere con lui perchè lo amo ...
ma non perchè ho bisogno di lui per vivere ....e questo  penso lo abbia capito benissimo ....


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> ""Tutto qui""? :carneval:


ma davvero lei pensa di cavarsela cosi?


----------



## lothar57 (29 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Mmmm non so tebe, dall'ultimo post sul blog, _Mattia mi è sembrato piuttosto preciso sul possibile candidato.



ciao felinastro...infatti..una cosa e'dire,come fa'mio moglie ..tanto lo so che...altra spiattellare nome e cognome dell'amante..al posto di Mattia mi metto a controllare..e in sec trovo le''poesie d'amore''che si cambiano i piccioncini


----------



## Ultimo (29 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lothar...Mattia ha forti sospetti su tutti!!!
> Se dovessi scrivere sul blog tutte le volte che mi chiede se mi scopo questo e l'altro diventerebbe mono tematico.
> 
> O io dovrei andare in giro con il materasso legato sulla schiena!!


Intanto chiedo scusa a chi si non gradirà quello che sto per scrivere, ( ma nel mondo si sente parlare tanto dei siciliani e ci sarà pure un perchè no?) ( poi magari non sarà come scriverò io tra poco, e sarà forse all'incontrario) i siciliani hanno dalla nascita uno stile di vita che gli apre la vita su determinate cose, è tutta la crescita che lo forma e sono le convenzioni di cui parlavo anche nelle parentesi che lo scaltriscono. 

Attenzione Tebe perchè da come scrivi nei blog c'è davvero da stare attenti. 

Aò eventualmente perdonatemi ma siculo sugnu e credo che ognuno di noi fondamentalmente ....


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> ""Tutto qui""? :carneval:



....si.
Per ora.
Ero fedele sul serio...


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Intanto chiedo scusa a chi si non gradirà quello che sto per scrivere, ( ma nel mondo si sente parlare tanto dei siciliani e ci sarà pure un perchè no?) ( poi magari non sarà come scriverò io tra poco, e sarà forse all'incontrario) i siciliani hanno dalla nascita uno stile di vita che gli apre la vita su determinate cose, è tutta la crescita che lo forma e sono le convenzioni di cui parlavo anche nelle parentesi che lo scaltriscono.
> 
> Attenzione Tebe perchè da come scrivi nei blog c'è davvero da stare attenti.
> 
> Aò eventualmente perdonatemi ma siculo sugnu e credo che ognuno di noi fondamentalmente ....


Mi stai suggerendo che potrebbe arrivare al delitto passionale il mio Mattia?


----------



## Eliade (29 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi stai suggerendo che potrebbe arrivare al delitto passionale il mio Mattia?


 Esagerataaa!!!!



Tebe ha detto:


> ....si.
> Per ora.
> Ero fedele sul serio...


 Eri...ma ora non lo sei più, e hai rivisto l'avvocato (hanno sempre un loro fascino...)...duuuunnnqueeee??? :carneval:



Ultimo ha detto:


> Attenzione Tebe perchè da come scrivi nei blog c'è davvero da stare attenti.


E' quello che dico anche io!



lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao felinastro...infatti..una cosa e'dire,come fa'mio moglie ..tanto lo so che...altra spiattellare nome e cognome dell'amante..al posto di Mattia mi metto a controllare..e in sec trovo le''poesie d'amore''che si cambiano i piccioncini


 Beh tebe proprio poesie non le scambia...
Però si, secondo me Mattia è molto ma molto più furbo di quel che sembra.



Simy ha detto:


> ma davvero lei pensa di cavarsela cosi?


Eh infatti...e fa ancora la finta tonta!!!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi stai suggerendo che potrebbe arrivare al delitto passionale il mio Mattia?


Non suggerisco assolutamente nulla.
Ma una riflessione dettata dal mio cervello totalmente ignorante visto che ho poco studiato mi dice questo, che quello che ci ha cresciuto ci accompagna per sempre nella vita, e certe idee anche intrinseche fanno parte di noi, e sono le idee che abbiamo dentro a farci muovere.
Questo succede a parere mio nella normalità, cioè si pensa una cosa e dopo la si fa perchè appunto l'abbiamo pensata, e chi l'ha dentro nel dna come storia raccontata nelle strade mentre giochi?


----------



## Mme de Merteuil (29 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Semplice...
> Perchè io sono molto egoista e molto determinato a soddisfare i miei bisogni...e tu una stronza beghina no che non capisse un casso...
> Ma intanto ci amiamo no?


magari sto con la persona sbagliata. basta capire questo.


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2012)

Mme de Merteuil ha detto:


> magari sto con la persona sbagliata. basta capire questo.


ot
il tuo nik...un "suggerimento?"


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ot
> il tuo nik...un "suggerimento?"


mme de merteuil: la marchesa de merteuil del romanzo le relazioni pericolose probabilmente


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mme de merteuil: la marchesa de merteuil del romanzo le relazioni pericolose probabilmente


Esatto..libertina assoluta...quindi un altra...diversamente fedele tra noi???


:up:


----------



## Simy (29 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Esatto..libertina assoluta...quindi un altra...diversamente fedele tra noi???
> 
> 
> :up:


probabilmente si


----------



## antisquallido (29 Maggio 2012)

*Perdere se stessi*



Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Non ho ben capito questo passo:
> 
> 
> 
> Vorresti spiegare meglio, per favore?


Semplicemente che con le successive ho imparato a restare me stesso e a non lasciarsi fregare dal più semplice degli assiomi, cioè che si sta con una donna, ma anche con una storia. Essere quello lasciato da parte significa non essere all'altezza: della persona, della storia o del momento. E se si riesce a coltivare il fiore E il giardino le corna è abbastanza facile evitarle. Quando arrivano è come essere ripresi: è un rimprovero. Sleale e vigliacco, ma è un rimprovero. Che poi io abbia (di lì a poco) successivamente scaricato la traditrice è stato solo un atto di pura autoconservazione. Vivere da cornuti è sfibrante: finisci a saltare per ogni telefonata che arriva o non arriva, cominci a non non-notare una serie di dettagli imbarazzanti. E io devo pagare un simile prezzo per la tua insicurezza? Perché parliamoci chiaro, una donna intelligente che si vuol fare una scappatella - e farla restare tale - riesce a coprire le tracce anche se sta con Perry Mason. Altrimenti si vuol far beccare. E allora affrontami e lasciami.
Grazie per l'attenzione


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> Semplicemente che con le successive ho imparato a restare me stesso e a non lasciarsi fregare dal più semplice degli assiomi, cioè che si sta con una donna, ma anche con una storia. Essere quello lasciato da parte significa non essere all'altezza: della persona, della storia o del momento. E se si riesce a coltivare il fiore E il giardino le corna è abbastanza facile evitarle. Quando arrivano è come essere ripresi: è un rimprovero. Sleale e vigliacco, ma è un rimprovero. Che poi io abbia (di lì a poco) successivamente scaricato la traditrice è stato solo un atto di pura autoconservazione. Vivere da cornuti è sfibrante: finisci a saltare per ogni telefonata che arriva o non arriva, cominci a non non-notare una serie di dettagli imbarazzanti. E io devo pagare un simile prezzo per la tua insicurezza? *Perché parliamoci chiaro, una donna intelligente che si vuol fare una scappatella - e farla restare tale - riesce a coprire le tracce anche se sta con Perry Mason. *Altrimenti si vuol far beccare. E allora affrontami e lasciami.
> Grazie per l'attenzione


Sono assolutamente d'accordo.


----------



## antisquallido (29 Maggio 2012)

*Crescere*



oscuro ha detto:


> Credo che son altre le cose che ci fanno crescere......adesso che le corna abbiano poteri terapeutici mi pare proprio azzardato...!!


Le corna, come ho scritto in altro post, sono il chiaro segnale che qualcosa lo hai sbagliato. Ho fatto il divorzista per anni (HO SMESSO! casomai qualcuno pensasse che io mi sia iscritto per cercar lavoro) e non ho mai visto una coppia in cui le colpe non potessero essere equamente ripartite al 50%. il punto è che se una cosa non funziona, non funziona. E tu avevi il dovere di farla funzionare, al 50%
E tu avevi il dovere di tenerla indenne dai luoghi comuni, perchè era la tua storia al 50%
ma soprattutto avevi il dovere di sceglierti una socia affidabile, al 100 - 150%
le mie compagne successive dovrebbero fare un monumento a Voldemort. Ovviamente non lo sapranno mai


----------



## lothar57 (29 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sono assolutamente d'accordo.



Tebeeeeeeeee....ma insomma dormi??basta entrare nell'email del pc o del cell...basta mandarti investigatore dietro le sere che esci...o farlo di persona come ha fatto mio amico...non credere nella verita'assoluta


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebeeeeeeeee....ma insomma dormi??basta entrare nell'email del pc o del cell...basta mandarti investigatore dietro le sere che esci...o farlo di persona come ha fatto mio amico...non credere nella verita'assoluta


Lothar...

Ho il pc personale con password e sempre nella mia borsa.
Lui non ha mai avuto il permesso di toccarlo. Da sempre.
Mail, anche se entra nella mia mail non trova nulla.
Il mio cellulare...anche quello con password e sempre con me.
E anche li non ha mai avuto il permesso di toccarlo.

Se mi manda l'investigatore dietro mi becca certo.
Ma lo lascio io.


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lothar...
> 
> Ho il pc personale con password e sempre nella mia borsa.
> *Lui non ha mai avuto il permesso di toccarlo*. Da sempre.
> ...


ma sembra un bambino o un cane.
poi, scusa...se sei stata sincera con lui e deve aspettarsela perchè ti nascondi?


----------



## antisquallido (29 Maggio 2012)

*preferivo me.*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... in altezza sicuramente. Per il resto... cambia. Non sono affatto sicura che per me sia un cambiamento positivo, io personalmente mi preferivo prima.


una cosa è risolvere un problema, una cosa è scappare dal dolore. Purtroppo quel bastardo del tuo cervello entra in modalità antalgica e dice a se stesso "io non voglio soffrire più così" e inizia a creare una serie infinita di contromisure, corazze e simili che spesso andrebbero tolte. Se strutturi l'armatura rischi solo di piangere più forte per il prossimo per cui sarai disposta a togliertela. Questo è un consiglio che mi sento di darti, se mi perdoni l'arroganza, la prossima volta che qualcuno conquisterà la tua fiducia, quella fiducia sarà appesantita dalla corazza e dal sacrificio - apparente - che tu hai fatto per toglierla. E quando qualcuno tradirà quella stessa fiducia, aggiungerai un altro strato. Questo è male. Sulla base della mia esperienza le donne più strati di armatura hanno addosso più attraggono stronzi.


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *ma sembra un bambino o un cane.*
> poi, scusa...se sei stata sincera con lui e deve aspettarsela perchè ti nascondi?


:rotfl::rotfl:
hai ragione, è uscita male.
Quello che voglio dire è che io non tocco il suo pc e il suo cell e lui deve fare altrettanto.
Era una delle cose su cui avevamo discusso all'inizio perchè lui era sempre li a controllare tutto e io ci uscivo di testa, non perchè tradivo ma perchè sono territoriale sulle cose mie e non permetto a nessuno di toccare.
Anche un amico se mi prende il cell senza chiedermelo mi incazzo.

Io non credo di nascondermi...non dico si e non dico no.
Semplicemente non do informazioni come ho sempre fatto da quando avevo vent'anni.


----------



## antisquallido (29 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sarà che ognuno è diverso dagli altri, sarà che magari quello che si prende dalle esperienze è diverso per ognuno di noi, ma se un bambino piccolo cade e si fa male, la prossima volta che cade ricorderà l'esperienza o no ? trarrà vantaggio dalla prima caduta o no? Che poi si abbia la capacità o da subito o nel tempo a secondo di quanto l'evento ti traumatizzi di imparare è totalmente  soggettivo e nel caso del tradimento subentrano anche tanti altri fattori che riguardano il carattere del soggetto.
> 
> Poi vorrei dire a chi non è stato tradito di cominciare a volare basso nei commenti, o perlomeno di far evincere che la loro è soltanto un'opinione data da convinzione e non esperienza diretta. Altrimenti siamo tutti bravi a dire cretinate convinte.


Il cazzeggio è bene accetto, e ci piace.
a me le corna mi hanno fatto un gran bene, anche se per orgoglio certo non lo saprà mai nessuno. C'è da dire che io mi ritengo una persona abbastanza forte, per cui anche se mi hanno decorato la fronte, non posso capire io per primo come possa stare male fino in fondo qualcuno diverso da me. Ero innamorato perso, avevo progetti grandi, e mi hanno tolto molto.
Ma col senno di poi - l'unica scienza esatta - mi sono ripreso tutto con gli interessi
Grazie Claudio


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> hai ragione, è uscita male.
> Quello che voglio dire è che io non tocco il suo pc e il suo cell e lui deve fare altrettanto.
> Era una delle cose su cui avevamo discusso all'inizio perchè lui era sempre li a controllare tutto e io ci uscivo di testa, non perchè tradivo ma perchè sono territoriale sulle cose mie e non permetto a nessuno di toccare.
> ...


ah, ecco...non bugie ma omissioni.ma dai


----------



## antisquallido (29 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> hai visto....!!!!hanno la loro utilità..
> se nn esistessero bisognerebbe inventarle...e poi ci lamentiamo....siamo davvero ingrati/e.....
> quasi quasi dico a mio marito di farmene altre..perchè si sono un pochino lesionate....
> 
> ...


io parlo sempre solo per me...


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah, ecco...non bugie ma omissioni.ma dai


Non capisco però il punto.
Lui sa che il patto fedeltà è rotto.
Che devo spiegargli?


----------



## antisquallido (29 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beccarsi le corna fa male, molto male, nella misura in cui noi associamo dei simboli.
> Tante volte noi idealizziamo l'altro.
> Ci diciamo dato che io ho scelto lui o lei, di necessità è una persona meravigliosa eccezionale, fantastica, perfetta ma non mi rendo conto che tu "sei" così perchè "io" ti vedo così.
> Se invece noi ci dicessimo ( paradossalmente) che le corna ( come deviazione, dalla relazione principale) fanno parte anche della vita di coppia, sto dolore si ridimensionerebbe e non poco.
> ...


beh, insomma! io non parlo di scappatelle. Parlo di quando ti prepari subdolamente l'alternativa alla storia che hai. E poi mi dispiace ma una donna intelligente quando ha le idee chiare, anche fa qualche casino in giro, protegge sempre il nido...


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non capisco però il punto.
> Lui sa che il patto fedeltà è rotto.
> Che devo spiegargli?


hai trovato lui che accetta; un uomo come lo intendo io non lo farebbe.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Lothar...
> 
> Ho il pc personale con password e sempre nella mia borsa.
> Lui non ha mai avuto il permesso di toccarlo. Da sempre.
> ...


Ma...insomma!il permesso di toccarlo..ma scherziamo????ma cosa e'un galera???comunque ho capito.Mattia e 'buono.e senza offesa,come tutti i buoni..fesso...ahhahah..andremmo bene io e te..sai mia cara..perche'se una mi dicesse,quello che posso e non posso.....


----------



## lothar57 (29 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai trovato lui che accetta; un uomo come lo intendo io non lo farebbe.



:up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:


----------



## antisquallido (29 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> le mie cretinate convinte, partono da presupposti quasi banali...
> 
> per es. mi hanno detto che infilare le dita nella presa di corrente fa correre il rischio di rimanerci attaccato...
> 
> ...


Piccolissima obiezione: normalmente di aver la testa pesante te ne accorgi a cose fatte, a meno di tornare a casa e beccare la tua lei a trombare con un altro. Per fortuna a me non è capitato. Anche perché sarei entrato in competizione con il soggetto in questione su uno dei miei terreni di scontro preferiti.


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma...insomma!il permesso di toccarlo..ma scherziamo????ma cosa e'un galera???comunque ho capito.Mattia e 'buono.e senza offesa,come tutti i buoni..fesso...ahhahah..andremmo bene io e te..sai mia cara..perche'se una mi dicesse,quello che posso e non posso....*.*


No, non è una galera.
Anzi.
Esce quando vuole e non gli chiedo nemmeno diove va, con chi va e a che ora torna.
Libertà totale di azione.
Compresi suoi viaggi all'estero.
Ma ci sono dei limiti.
E i limiti sono imposti dalla sua gelosia e dal suo carattere.

Non potri mai stare con un uomo che mi controlla tutto, perchè io non lo faccio.
Non mi sembra una galera, ma rispettare gli spazi propri.


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai trovato lui che accetta; un uomo come lo intendo io non lo farebbe.[/QUOTE
> 
> Se non accettava la storia non iniziava nemmeno o sarebbe finita dopo poco.
> 
> ...


----------



## antisquallido (29 Maggio 2012)

vic ha detto:


> E' sicuramente un evento traumatico. Come lo possono essere tanti altri eventi della nostra esistenza che uno ovviamente non sceglie ma che si trova improvvisamente a vivere. Per questo motivo per crescere dobbiamo intendere la capacità di reagire agli eventi e di non lasciarsi sopraffare da questi. Magari dobbiamo intendere la capacità di rinascere.
> Non è sicuramente inteso come diventare migliori, con tutti i parametri che nel nostro immaginario collettivo identifica l'essere migliori (buoni, tolleranti, ecc ecc)
> 
> My 2 cents


il punto secondo me è un equilibrio sano: impari a scegliere meglio senza necessariamente stare a farla pagare alla prossima malcapitata (che un po' la ha scontata uguale)


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Allora se non era cornuto, per non essere cornuti aiuta essere sporchi comunisti?
> 
> m'hai convinto, pero' io me lavo, giuro...


Lo sai meglio di me...
La depravazione e la lussuria fanno parte della cultura di destra no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
I comunisti ciulano il minimo sindacale...
Pmpin niente
Lato b niente...
Solo missionario e al sabato...che così vuole Bertinotti!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se *non accettava la storia non iniziava nemmeno o sarebbe finita dopo poco.
> 
> Ho sempre davanti agli occhi mia madre che controllava tutto.
> *Raccapricciante.


è questo il punto tebe.


----------



## antisquallido (29 Maggio 2012)

*Voldemort*



Tebe ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Oddio scusa ma....
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


si lo so che fa ridere, ma la mia sorellina le ha appiccicato questo nome perché non deve essere nominata a casa mia.
La Voldie per gli amici


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La tua visione per quanto giusta possa essere, non è a parere mio esatta, nel momento in cui vieni tradito il traditore intanto sta sbagliando e proietta il tradito in una realtà dove questo capisce una cosa, che l'essere umano è non solo atto a sbagliare ma non appartiene a nessuno forse nemmeno a se stesso visto che dei condizionamenti gli pongono talvolta dei limiti, bene io da tradito sarò sempre rispettoso di chiunque compreso mia moglie ma che non mi si venga a scassare il pipolo nel momento in cui decido qualcosa che appartiene soltanto a me e non più a quel noi che il mio partner ha distrutto. E visto che la realtà ci pone come degli individui, accertato questo accettiamo tutto.


E non capisci che io piuttosto di quel noi...
Preferisco la libertà di scegliere ad ogni istante...
Vivere in funzione di un'altra persona è un'insidia terrificante...

Non è meglio vivere con la consapevolezza che lei può sempre andarsene eh?
Ma fino a quando è qui...godiamocela no?


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> Piccolissima obiezione: normalmente di aver la testa pesante te ne accorgi a cose fatte, a meno di tornare a casa e beccare la tua lei a trombare con un altro. Per fortuna a me non è capitato. Anche perché sarei entrato in competizione con il soggetto in questione su uno dei miei terreni di scontro preferiti.


Veramente il mio commento che hai quotato era in risposta a claudio (Ultimo) sul dover essere poco comprensivi con i fedifraghi visto che essendo persone adulte e vaccinate se sa che se s'infila qualcosa nella presa se corre il rischio de rimanerci attaccati...


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è questo il punto tebe.


Ovvero?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Si però il tuo comportamento non è corretto ....
> hai omesso tutto quello che c'è stato ...
> Quindi perchè non ti guardi un pò allo specchio e affronti te stesso....
> Lei lo ha capito e tu lo sai.... perchè non avete affrontato parlando parlando per capire cosa c'è che non va
> che ti ha fatto arrivare a comportarti così....?


Perchè inizia una discussione senza fine...
E a me non piace discutere...
A me piace: fare.

C'è che non va: io ho voglia e tu no, ergo io me la devo mettere via...
Sta fresca eh?

Ovvio se non ho nessuna...
Mi tocca mettermela via e farme andar bene la minestrina...no?

Abundare meglio che deficere...no?


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lo sai meglio di me...
> La depravazione e la lussuria fanno parte della cultura di destra no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> I comunisti ciulano il minimo sindacale...
> Pmpin niente
> ...


Secondo me te manco quello fai o se si', so' delle gran pippe...

ahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (29 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E non capisci che io piuttosto di quel noi...
> Preferisco la libertà di scegliere ad ogni istante...
> Vivere in funzione di un'altra persona è un'insidia terrificante...
> 
> ...



:up:


----------



## antisquallido (29 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :scared:
> 
> (non mi sgama...sono nella fase che sto pensando seriamente di "lasciare" Manager...anche perchè..._flap flap_...oggi sono stata dal mio avvocato che era un pò che non vedevo e....:carneval


Flap Flap è il rumore delle ciglia che sbattono?


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> Flap Flap è il rumore delle ciglia che sbattono?


Si.
Sei il primo a cui non l'ho dovuto spiegare.
hai un amica che fa _flap flap_?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2012)

Mme de Merteuil ha detto:


> magari sto con la persona sbagliata. basta capire questo.


Allora...
Il mio allievo che non voleva studiare...quando fu all'ammissione al conservatorio...si sentì dire dalla commissione...
La sua prova non è certo brillante

Ma lui rispose: la meccanica di questo pianoforte non va bene.

Comodo dire tu sei sbagliata per me.
Ma perchè non dirsi io vado bene per te in questa percentuale.

Se io aspetto di trovare la donna che va bene per me...sto fresco eh?
Poi ovvio che lei mi troverà sempre sbagliato...

Perchè continuo a cambiare no?
E lei confusa ti dice...
ma mi tiereari scema se vado dietro ai tuoi discorsi...

Ovvio no?

Io ragiono così:
Mi piace o non mi piace questa persona.
Finchè mi piace la cerco.
Non mi piace più, mi allontano da lei.
Fine.


----------



## Ultimo (29 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Veramente il mio commento che hai quotato era in risposta a claudio (Ultimo) sul dover essere poco comprensivi con i fedifraghi visto che essendo persone adulte e vaccinate se sa che se s'infila qualcosa nella presa se corre il rischio de rimanerci attaccati...



Se tu riuscissi a capire che nelle coppie in cui c'è amore non è soltanto il tradito che soffre, ma è soprattutto il traditore che ne paga le conseguenze, questo ha tradito se stesso e a chi aveva giurato fedeltà non solo d'avanti a Dio ma d'avanti a quel sentimento chiamato amore. Io spero soltanto che i traditori riescano a perdonarsi d'avvero e che riescano a capire quando in mezzo c'è rispetto amore e tutto quello che contorna il rapporto di coppia, la cazzata che hanno commesso facendo svegliare il tradito.


----------



## geko (29 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ma...insomma!il permesso di toccarlo..*ma scherziamo????ma cosa e'un galera???*comunque ho capito.Mattia e 'buono.e senza offesa,come tutti i buoni..fesso...ahhahah..andremmo bene io e te..sai mia cara..perche'se una mi dicesse,quello che posso e non posso.....





Tebe ha detto:


> No, non è una galera.
> Anzi.
> Esce quando vuole e non gli chiedo nemmeno diove va, con chi va e a che ora torna.
> Libertà totale di azione.
> ...



Io non riesco a capire cosa ci sia di strano. Anch'io sono fatto così e non perché abbia chissà cosa da nascondere... nessuno può toccare le mie cose senza il mio espresso consenso, così come non lo faccio io, mai. Se vuoi vedere qualcosa me lo dici, e allora è un altro paio di maniche, ma lo devo sapere. Io la galera non ce la vedo proprio... sarebbe galera se avessi una guardiana che controlla ogni mio minimo contatto e movimento, quello sì. L'esatto opposto insomma.


----------



## antisquallido (29 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si.
> Sei il primo a cui non l'ho dovuto spiegare.
> hai un amica che fa _flap flap_?


Si. Più di una.


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Se tu riuscissi a capire che nelle coppie in cui c'è amore non è soltanto il tradito che soffre, ma è soprattutto il traditore che ne paga le conseguenze, questo ha tradito se stesso e a chi aveva giurato fedeltà non solo d'avanti a Dio ma d'avanti a quel sentimento chiamato amore. Io spero soltanto che i traditori riescano a perdonarsi d'avvero e che riescano a capire quando in mezzo c'è rispetto amore e tutto quello che contorna il rapporto di coppia, la cazzata che hanno commesso facendo svegliare il tradito.


alla Catalano:

E' sempre meglio soffrire da traditore che soffrire da tradito!".

dirti che te la racconti alla grandissima e' un regalo...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> alla Catalano:
> 
> E' sempre meglio soffrire da traditore che soffrire da tradito!".
> 
> dirti che te la racconti alla grandissima e' un regalo...


Pensa se le pigliassi tu le corna...
Là si ci sarebbe da ridere eh?
Ma fisso!
ahahahahahahahahaahahah


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Io non riesco a capire cosa ci sia di strano. Anch'io sono fatto così e non perché abbia chissà cosa da nascondere... nessuno può toccare le mie cose senza il mio espresso consenso, così come non lo faccio io, mai. Se vuoi vedere qualcosa me lo dici, e allora è un altro paio di maniche, ma lo devo sapere. Io la galera non ce la vedo proprio... sarebbe galera se avessi una guardiana che controlla ogni mio minimo contatto e movimento, quello sì. L'esatto opposto insomma.


Ecco. Ti sei spiegato meglio di me.
_E ti quoto *tutto*._ inlove


----------



## lothar57 (29 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Minerva ha detto:
> 
> 
> > hai trovato lui che accetta; un uomo come lo intendo io non lo farebbe.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Io non riesco a capire cosa ci sia di strano. Anch'io sono fatto così e non perché abbia chissà cosa da nascondere... nessuno può toccare le mie cose senza il mio espresso consenso, così come non lo faccio io, mai. Se vuoi vedere qualcosa me lo dici, e allora è un altro paio di maniche, ma lo devo sapere. Io la galera non ce la vedo proprio... sarebbe galera se avessi una guardiana che controlla ogni mio minimo contatto e movimento, quello sì. L'esatto opposto insomma.


anch'io non tocco nulla e detesto chi controlla. ma non _ho proibito _a mio marito di farlo.è importante come ci si esprime e qui è chiaro che il discorso dei paletti è unilaterale


----------



## geko (29 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco. Ti sei spiegato meglio di me.
> _E ti quoto *tutto*._ inlove


_
Tutto_ *Tutto*?  

_Slap slap_


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pensa se le pigliassi tu le corna...
> Là si ci sarebbe da ridere eh?
> Ma fisso!
> ahahahahahahahahaahahah


Intanto puoi sempre ipotizzare...chi te lo vieta...

pero' ipotizzando ipotizzando morirai ca*****

continua tu...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > riderete perche' detto da me...ma essere coppia e'un'altra cosa..non esiste che ognuno faccia le vacanze da solo..e che tutte  le sere esca  senza dire dove va'-Di una moglie simile,sempre senza ooffesa Tebe,ne farei a meno.
> ...


----------



## geko (29 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> anch'io non tocco nulla e detesto chi controlla. ma non _ho proibito _a mio marito di farlo.è importante come ci si esprime e qui è chiaro che il discorso dei paletti è unilaterale


E invece, per quanto mi riguarda, è una delle poche cose categoriche ed imprescindibili nelle mie relazioni. Ho mollato una tipa seduta stante perché l'ho beccata mentre leggeva furtivamente tutti i miei sms. Mi viene una specie di allergia davanti a certi comportamenti. 
Sms innocui eh...


----------



## antisquallido (29 Maggio 2012)

Io non mi sono mai azzardato nemmeno a mettere le mani nella borsa della mia donna per cercare un accendino, ma col senno di poi forse avrei dovuto. E comunque un uomo che non controlla potrebbe anche essere uno con la più assoluta certezza dei propri mezzi.
tutto questo regge finché il sospetto non diventa una quasi certezza. tradotto dal momento in cui non vuoi sapere a quello in cui vuoi sapere. E a quel punto sticazzi di fare la figura dello stupido, del maleducato o del geloso. Secondo me è meglio lasciare una donna di cui non ti fidi anche se non ha fatto nulla che viver male. Ma io sono un egoista, e tra avere ragione e star bene, scelgo sicuramente la seconda


----------



## Sole (29 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E invece, per quanto mi riguarda, è una delle poche cose categoriche ed imprescindibili nelle mie relazioni. Ho mollato una tipa seduta stante perché l'ho beccata mentre leggeva furtivamente tutti i miei sms. Mi viene una specie di allergia davanti a certi comportamenti.
> Sms innocui eh...


Io sono come te.

Accetto la gelosia, ma non il controllo. E' una mancanza di rispetto enorme su cui non riuscirei a passare sopra.


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E invece, per quanto mi riguarda, è una delle poche cose categoriche ed imprescindibili nelle mie relazioni. Ho mollato una tipa seduta stante perché l'ho beccata *mentre leggeva furtivamente tutti i miei sms*. Mi viene una specie di allergia davanti a certi comportamenti.
> Sms innocui eh...


ma a chiunque darebbe fastidio.
in questione c'è solo l'atteggiamento di tebe con mattia , gattino al guinzaglio che non deve sporcare:singleeye:

ma se va bene a lui


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Intanto puoi sempre ipotizzare...chi te lo vieta...
> 
> pero' ipotizzando ipotizzando morirai ca*****
> 
> ...


Ma amico mio...
Come fai a credere ciecamente alla fedeltà di tua moglie?
Tu che sei ateo?
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahah

Per quanto tu faccia...
Non potrai mai dimostrare neanche a te stesso la sua fedeltà eh?
ahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## antisquallido (29 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E invece, per quanto mi riguarda, è una delle poche cose categoriche ed imprescindibili nelle mie relazioni. Ho mollato una tipa seduta stante perché l'ho beccata mentre leggeva furtivamente tutti i miei sms. Mi viene una specie di allergia davanti a certi comportamenti.
> Sms innocui eh...


Effettivamente lo smontaggio della privacy è uno stupro bello e buono. Dipende sempre qual'è lo stato della relazione. Le psicopatiche aggressive le mando a cagare al salto anch'io.


----------



## lothar57 (29 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Punti di vista lothar.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (29 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E invece, per quanto mi riguarda, è una delle poche cose categoriche ed imprescindibili nelle mie relazioni. Ho mollato una tipa seduta stante perché l'ho beccata mentre leggeva furtivamente tutti i miei sms. Mi viene una specie di allergia davanti a certi comportamenti.
> Sms innocui eh...


Figliuolo ti sei salvato eh?
:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma amico mio...
> Come fai a credere ciecamente alla fedeltà di tua moglie?
> Tu che sei ateo?
> ahahahahahahahahahahahahahah
> ...


Ognuno ha le sue madonne....

dio me l'ha data e guai a chi me la tocca...

detto cio' va' a cagher che tanto m'arimbarza...

ahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (29 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E invece, per quanto mi riguarda, è una delle poche cose categoriche ed imprescindibili nelle mie relazioni. Ho mollato una tipa seduta stante perché l'ho beccata mentre leggeva furtivamente tutti i miei sms. Mi viene una specie di allergia davanti a certi comportamenti.
> Sms innocui eh...



ciao Geko...il punto e'se ti interessa veramente una persona..e ne sei geloso con tutto quello che ne consegue..oppure se te ne frega poco, e quindi non sei geloso.
esempio..io di C non sono proprio geloso,e lei non lo e'di me..sono arrivato a raccontarle della mezza storia con un'altra...lei ha riso... ma la moglie e'un'altra cosa.


----------



## geko (29 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma a chiunque darebbe fastidio.
> in questione c'è solo l'atteggiamento di tebe con mattia , gattino al guinzaglio che non deve sporcare:singleeye:
> 
> ma se va bene a lui


Beh, ma lei fa lo stesso con lui e probabilmente a lui va bene, quindi c'è reciprocità. Non so se qualcuna con me si sia sentita 'gattina al guinzaglio' per via di questo mio 'paletto indefettibile', ma patti chiari amicizia lunga. Io sono così, puoi farmi tutte le scenate che vuoi, tutte le domande che vuoi ma senza il mio permesso non tocchi nemmeno la mia agenda. Ma scherziamo? io cerco sempre di rispettare i limiti altrui, se non mi vanno bene allora si fa presto a capire che, molto probabilmente, non siamo così compatibili come coppia. Mi sembra lineare...



contepinceton ha detto:


> Figliuolo ti sei salvato eh?
> :carneval::carneval::carneval:


La stessa tipa che si era fatta la copia delle chiavi di casa... fuori dalle balle in 5 secondi netti!


----------



## lothar57 (29 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ognuno ha le sue madonne....
> 
> dio me l'ha data e guai a chi me la tocca...
> 
> ...



:up::up::up::up::up:teniamo duro Stermy..noi che possiamo..non ascoltare tutti sti   :corna:


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> Io non mi sono mai azzardato nemmeno a mettere le mani nella borsa della mia donna per cercare un accendino, ma col senno di poi forse avrei dovuto. E comunque un uomo che non controlla potrebbe anche essere uno con la più assoluta certezza dei propri mezzi.
> tutto questo regge finché il sospetto non diventa una quasi certezza. tradotto dal momento in cui non vuoi sapere a quello in cui vuoi sapere. E a quel punto sticazzi di fare la figura dello stupido, del maleducato o del geloso. Secondo me è meglio lasciare una donna di cui non ti fidi anche se non ha fatto nulla che viver male. Ma io sono un egoista, e tra avere ragione e star bene, scelgo sicuramente la seconda


ma quante paranoie che ve fate....

azzardato...mani..borsa....

ma invece fate che cazzo ve pare e chi se lamenta deve abbozza' oseno' ha la coscienza sporca...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up::up:teniamo duro Stermy..noi che possiamo..non ascoltare tutti sti   :corna:


ahhhh ma io resisto...non mi tange...

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> _
> Tutto_ *Tutto*?
> 
> _Slap slap_


si.....

Tebinatimidina


----------



## antisquallido (29 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma a chiunque darebbe fastidio.
> in questione c'è solo l'atteggiamento di tebe con mattia , gattino al guinzaglio che non deve sporcare:singleeye:
> 
> ma se va bene a lui


In realtà se va bene a lei. Una cosa è - sempre secondo me, non intendo montare in cattedra - avere la naturale predisposizione a flirtare con altri maschi, una cosa è andare a caccia di maschi alfa tenendosi un maschio beta in casa. Dico questo perché alla frase di Tebe "è migliorato moltissimo" mi vien da pensare...


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> si.....
> 
> Tebinatimidina


quanno dorme...

(forse...)

ahahahah


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E invece, per quanto mi riguarda, è una delle poche cose categoriche ed imprescindibili nelle mie relazioni. Ho mollato una tipa seduta stante perché l'ho beccata mentre leggeva furtivamente tutti i miei sms. Mi viene una specie di allergia davanti a certi comportamenti.
> Sms innocui eh...


Altro quotone


----------



## lothar57 (29 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ahhhh ma io resisto...non mi tange...
> 
> ahahahah



ma daiiiii Stermy che siamo antichi..adesso si usa cosi'....lei va fuori da sola lui da solo..e gara a chi e'piu'becco...aahahahhaha.no grazie.....


----------



## antisquallido (29 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma quante paranoie che ve fate....
> 
> azzardato...mani..borsa....
> 
> ...


ma che paranoie? lì per lì fai le cose, e poi ci ripensi. Io, coscienza sporca o no, se una mi smonta il cellulare come minimo un calcio nel culo lo rimedia


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma daiiiii Stermy che siamo antichi..adesso si usa cosi'....lei va fuori da sola lui da solo..e gara a chi e'piu'becco...aahahahhaha.no grazie.....


I  N  C  O  N  C  E  P  I  B  I  L  E  !

ahahahah


----------



## geko (29 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Geko...il punto e'se ti interessa veramente una persona..e ne sei geloso con tutto quello che ne consegue..oppure se te ne frega poco, e quindi non sei geloso.
> esempio..io di C non sono proprio geloso,e lei non lo e'di me..sono arrivato a raccontarle della mezza storia con un'altra...lei ha riso... ma la moglie e'un'altra cosa.


Io di certe donne sono stato veramente gelosissimo, di altre no. La gelosia non è una cosa che puoi controllare, ma ho sempre mantenuto il rispetto per quella sfera che io considero inviolabile. E il controllo non mi piace... 
Se ho voglia di guardare qualcosa che sta nel tuo cellulare te lo dico, te lo chiedo, potrai rispondermi di sì o di no. Nessuna delle due risposte ovviamente andrebbe a costituire 'prova' di chissà quale menzogna inconfessabile, ma contribuirà senz'altro alla mia valutazione sulla credibilità di quella persona. Boh, solo questione di mentalità differenti, forse.


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma a chiunque darebbe fastidio.
> in questione c'è solo l'atteggiamento di tebe con mattia , gattino al guinzaglio che non deve sporcare:singleeye:
> 
> ma se va bene a lui


Ci sono state lotte infinite su questo fatto.
Si è ribellato moltissimo e la proibizione è scattata proprio perchè lui di default ficcava il naso ovunque.

Non è guinzaglio.
E' mettere in chiaro le cose.


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> ma che paranoie? lì per lì fai le cose, e poi ci ripensi. Io, coscienza sporca o no, se una mi smonta il cellulare come minimo un calcio nel culo lo rimedia


se e' una zingara fai bene, ma se e' tua moglie sbagli...

idem per la tua "signora"...


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ma quante paranoie che ve fate....
> 
> azzardato...mani..borsa....
> 
> ...


Ti ricordo che Mattia con la sua gelosia folle e la sua mania di controllare tutto ciò che riguardava me...
Ha tradito lui.
Non io.

Chi aveva la coscienza sporca?
Io che gli impedivo di controllare le cose mie o lui che voleva assolutamente farlo?


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> In realtà se va bene a lei. Una cosa è - sempre secondo me, non intendo montare in cattedra - avere la naturale predisposizione a flirtare con altri maschi, una cosa è andare a caccia di maschi alfa tenendosi un maschio beta in casa. Dico questo perché alla frase di Tebe "è* migliorato moltissimo" mi vien da pensare...*


Oddio...a cosa?


----------



## exStermy (29 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ti ricordo che Mattia con la sua gelosia folle e la sua mania di controllare tutto ciò che riguardava me...
> Ha tradito lui.
> Non io.
> 
> ...


che c'entra mica so' tutti uguali...

sei troppo sfigata...

ahahahah


----------



## lunaiena (29 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> Io non mi sono mai azzardato nemmeno a mettere le mani nella borsa della mia donna per cercare un accendino, ma col senno di poi forse avrei dovuto. E comunque un uomo che non controlla potrebbe anche essere uno con la più assoluta certezza dei propri mezzi.
> tutto questo regge finché il sospetto non diventa una quasi certezza. *tradotto dal momento in cui non vuoi sapere a quello in cui vuoi sapere.* E a quel punto sticazzi di fare la figura dello stupido, del maleducato o del geloso. Secondo me è meglio lasciare una donna di cui non ti fidi anche se non ha fatto nulla che viver male. Ma io sono un egoista, e tra avere ragione e star bene, scelgo sicuramente la seconda


Mi trovo in quello che dici ...
solo quando arrivi a quel momento cominci a "diciamo aprire gli occhi"...
ma per me quel momento arriva quando ti senti preso in giro dove tutto è sotterfugio...

Ot: e poi con te non mi sento più sola almeno  c'è un'altro egoista...
  Grazie di esistere :smile:


----------



## Tebe (29 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> che c'entra mica so' tutti uguali...
> 
> *sei troppo sfigata...
> *
> ahahahah


hai ragione..snif snif...povera tebina sfigatina...

uffi....


----------



## antisquallido (29 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Oddio...a cosa?


al fatto che non trovo possibile che un traditore "migliori". Al massimo puoi insegnargli ad evitare delle robuste cadute di stile. E a non dare troppo fastidio


----------



## Minerva (29 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ci sono state lotte infinite su questo fatto.
> *Si è ribellato moltissimo *e la proibizione è scattata proprio perchè lui di default ficcava il naso ovunque.
> 
> Non è guinzaglio.
> E' mettere in chiaro le cose.


:sbatti:


----------



## zOdYaKo (29 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> Io e Voldemort ci conosciamo in circostanze  strane (sono l'avvocato del divorzio dei suoi genitori) e scocca subito un'attrazione folle. Un crescendo di sesso e magia che é esploso in mille pezzi tre anni dopo quando ho scoperto che si vedeva con un altro. Quando lo ho scoperto le ho detto: "ho capito, torna a casa". e il bello è che avevo capito davvero. Io avevo perso me stesso e lei lo stava cercando altrove. Teorema applicato a tutte le donne successive che ho amato. ed ha funzionato.
> Beccarsi le corna fa male, ma è quel tipo di dolore che - se riesci a non strutturarlo e a coglierne i frutti - ti ripaga mille volte.
> ho iniziato questo post perché mi piace confrontarmi ma su tematiche così intime chi ti conosce bene purtroppo non è d'aiuto: o ti compatisce o si perde in questioni morali. La morale non c'entra mai nulla con la crescita personale, almeno secondo me.
> grazie dello spazio
> L.


E' come quando da bambino scopri che un giorno smetterai di vivere, e che la stessa cosa accadrà a mamma papà. Anche quello ti fa crescere, però perdi qualcosa che non avrai mai più.

S*B


----------



## Mme de Merteuil (30 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ot
> il tuo nik...un "suggerimento?"





Simy ha detto:


> mme de merteuil: la marchesa de merteuil del romanzo le relazioni pericolose probabilmente





Tebe ha detto:


> Esatto..libertina assoluta...quindi un altra...diversamente fedele tra noi???
> 
> 
> :up:





Simy ha detto:


> probabilmente si



:fischio:


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> al fatto che non trovo possibile che un traditore "migliori". Al massimo puoi insegnargli ad evitare delle robuste cadute di stile. E a non dare troppo fastidio


Devo dissentire, perchè la mia esperienza è stata davvero diversa.
Io per prma mi sento diversa e migliore della Tebe prima tradimento.
E Mattia è cresciuto. Tanto.

E con noi la nostra coppia.

Dire che tutte le strade portano a Roma è fallace.


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> :sbatti:


:risata:

minchia Min...mi fai sentire un mostro....

Non sono proprio così nella mia _rieducazione _Mattia, dai...dopo l'ultima visita dell'enpa ho promesso ai veterinari che non lo chiudo più in gabbia...


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2012)

Mme de Merteuil ha detto:


> :fischio:


Molto...molto bene....
(Simy è fedele quindi occhio!)



p.s. io anche


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Maggio 2012)

Spider ha detto:


> ..io non parlerei di crescita. e' comunque un atto drammmatico e improvviso, una specie di "trauma". Il tradimento non fa non crescere, semmai modifica la percezione che abbiamo di noi stessi. questo può essere un bene ma anche un male. veniamo posti, spesso improvvisamente davanti a noi stessi e alle nostre capacità: di ingannarci, di eludere, di affrontare oppure dimenticare.
> ..e magari i modi per eluderci, affrontare non sono quelli giusti.. continuano ad essere errati.
> il tradimento non insegna niente... se non che veramente si è soli su questa terra.
> 
> ...


:inlove: è un piacere leggere queste parole di primo mattino.


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Maggio 2012)

zOdYaKo ha detto:


> E' come quando da bambino scopri che un giorno smetterai di vivere, e che la stessa cosa accadrà a mamma papà. Anche quello ti fa crescere, però perdi qualcosa che non avrai mai più.
> 
> S*B


:inlove:idem come sopra.


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ognuno ha le sue madonne....
> 
> dio me l'ha data e guai a chi me la tocca...
> 
> ...


:rotfl:


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Maggio 2012)

Mme de Merteuil ha detto:


> :fischio:


bel nik...ma ..rischioso...non te lo auguro.

Vi è un passo , uno dei tanti di quel meraviglioso romanzo,dove lei spiega da chi è stata erudita e come ha educato la propria volontà che è straordiario.

è uno dei romanzi che ho amato di piu.


----------



## dammi un nome (30 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> Io e Voldemort ci conosciamo in circostanze  strane (sono l'avvocato del divorzio dei suoi genitori) e scocca subito un'attrazione folle. Un crescendo di sesso e magia che é esploso in mille pezzi tre anni dopo quando ho scoperto che si vedeva con un altro. Quando lo ho scoperto le ho detto: "ho capito, torna a casa". e il bello è che avevo capito davvero. Io avevo perso me stesso e lei lo stava cercando altrove. Teorema applicato a tutte le donne successive che ho amato. ed ha funzionato.
> Beccarsi le corna fa male, ma è quel tipo di dolore che - se riesci a non strutturarlo e a coglierne i frutti - ti ripaga mille volte.
> ho iniziato questo post perché mi piace confrontarmi ma su tematiche così intime chi ti conosce bene purtroppo non è d'aiuto: o ti compatisce o si perde in questioni morali. La morale non c'entra mai nulla con la crescita personale, almeno secondo me.
> grazie dello spazio
> L.


non capito quale sia questo teorema anti.


credo invece non appaghi credere di ritrovare sè stessi attraverso l altro. tant'è , mi pare di capire, ne sono seguite molte di esperienze cosi. se non ho capito un cippa dimmelo Anti:smile:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> alla Catalano:
> 
> E' sempre meglio soffrire da traditore che soffrire da tradito!".
> 
> dirti che te la racconti alla grandissima e' un regalo...


  Come al solito le tue sono affermazioni, mai opinioni che fanno intendere che tutto può essere come non può essere. Contento te che sei convinto figurati io o chi ti legge e sa. 

Raccontarmela? bhe! mettiamo anche che me la racconto, e raccontandomela ci sto bene. Ora mi spieghi tu che ci guadagni facendomi notare che me la racconto? forse saresti più contento se io mi accorgessi che realmente me la sto raccontando e quindi scoperto ciò ricado "nel baratro" . Ma lo sai che se è davvero così sei semplicemente un grande testadiminchia? . Senza offesa però mi raccomando, perchè uno stato d'essere bisogna accettarlo  E poi alla fine a che serve il forum ? per aprire gli occhi no? e tu dai il tuo contributo in una maniera a dir poco sublime. 

Chiaramente dirti che non me la racconto non servirebbe a nulla.


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> una cosa è risolvere un problema, una cosa è scappare dal dolore. Purtroppo quel bastardo del tuo cervello entra in modalità antalgica e dice a se stesso "io non voglio soffrire più così" e inizia a creare una serie infinita di contromisure, corazze e simili che spesso andrebbero tolte. Se strutturi l'armatura rischi solo di piangere più forte per il prossimo per cui sarai disposta a togliertela. Questo è un consiglio che mi sento di darti, se mi perdoni l'arroganza, la prossima volta che qualcuno conquisterà la tua fiducia, quella fiducia sarà appesantita dalla corazza e dal sacrificio - apparente - che tu hai fatto per toglierla. E quando qualcuno tradirà quella stessa fiducia, aggiungerai un altro strato. Questo è male. Sulla base della mia esperienza le donne più strati di armatura hanno addosso più attraggono stronzi.


Nessuna arroganza, dimmi pure qualunque cosa ti venga in mente, siamo qui per questo. Vedi... io ho fatto nella mia vita il percorso inverso: sono partita con la corazza, ce l'ho proprio cablata addosso. E a fatica ho deciso di ... neutralizzarla. E per me è stato un grosso successo personale, perchè, ti do ragione, la corazza pesa. Il tradimento però ha risvegliato una parte di me che avevo sedato, ha riattivato la corazza e adesso faccio i conti con tutto questo, stando inquieta e scomoda. Sto cercando di governarmi comunque.
Per quanto riguarda gli stronzi attirati dalla corazza... verissimo.


----------



## antisquallido (30 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Nessuna arroganza, dimmi pure qualunque cosa ti venga in mente, siamo qui per questo. Vedi... io ho fatto nella mia vita il percorso inverso: sono partita con la corazza, ce l'ho proprio cablata addosso. E a fatica ho deciso di ... neutralizzarla. E per me è stato un grosso successo personale, perchè, ti do ragione, la corazza pesa. Il tradimento però ha risvegliato una parte di me che avevo sedato, ha riattivato la corazza e adesso faccio i conti con tutto questo, stando inquieta e scomoda. Sto cercando di governarmi comunque.
> Per quanto riguarda gli stronzi attirati dalla corazza... verissimo.


Lo so. la capacità di andare a corrente nella vita la hanno pochissime persone, tutte le altre vivono con la corazza perché la vita gli sbatte addosso e tocca attrezzarsi. Voldemort - continuiamola a chiamar così che tebe si diverte - era una donna assolutamente in grado di andare a corrente, arrivando ovunque col minimo sforzo, e lo faceva con la assoluta assenza di corazza. Io me la sono messa con lei, e l'unica sfida che mi sento di aver vinto (vedi il titolo della discussione, NdA) è quella di essere riuscito a non farmela cementare addosso, e a non averla fatta scontare (troppo) alle poveracce che sono seguite.


----------



## antisquallido (30 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come al solito le tue sono affermazioni, mai opinioni che fanno intendere che tutto può essere come non può essere. Contento te che sei convinto figurati io o chi ti legge e sa.
> 
> Raccontarmela? bhe! mettiamo anche che me la racconto, e raccontandomela ci sto bene. Ora mi spieghi tu che ci guadagni facendomi notare che me la racconto? forse saresti più contento se io mi accorgessi che realmente me la sto raccontando e quindi scoperto ciò ricado "nel baratro" . Ma lo sai che se è davvero così sei semplicemente un grande testadiminchia? . Senza offesa però mi raccomando, perchè uno stato d'essere bisogna accettarlo  E poi alla fine a che serve il forum ? per aprire gli occhi no? e tu dai il tuo contributo in una maniera a dir poco sublime.
> 
> Chiaramente dirti che non me la racconto non servirebbe a nulla.


Ma dai Claudio che la tua è tutta invidia, pensa quanto sarebbe bello svegliarsi tutti i giorni e vedere un mondo nuovo


----------



## antisquallido (30 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Devo dissentire, perchè la mia esperienza è stata davvero diversa.
> Io per prma mi sento diversa e migliore della Tebe prima tradimento.
> E Mattia è cresciuto. Tanto.
> 
> ...


ti rispetto e non conosco la tua storia se non attraverso le tue parole, ma non riesco a convincermi. la fede cieca nella mediocrità altrui è un mio limite.
Chiedo scusa, ma sono di Roma.


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> ti rispetto e non conosco la tua storia se non attraverso le tue parole, ma non riesco a convincermi. la fede cieca nella mediocrità altrui è un mio limite.
> Chiedo scusa, ma sono di Roma.


Non devo convincerti, perchè le tue esperienze ti hanno portato su conoscenze diverse dalle mie.
Non tutti abbiamo gli stessi bisogni o gli stessi percorsi sinaptici, saremmo delle macchine e mi spiace tu abbia incontrato così molti mediocri in vita tua...
Io ne ho incontrati pochi forse perchè li sento a naso. Come la puzza di sudore.


Ops...Roma?
Ma tutte le strade portano davvero li?


----------



## Simy (30 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non devo convincerti, perchè le tue esperienze ti hanno portato su conoscenze diverse dalle mie.
> Non tutti abbiamo gli stessi bisogni o gli stessi percorsi sinaptici, saremmo delle macchine e mi spiace tu abbia incontrato così molti mediocri in vita tua...
> Io ne ho incontrati pochi forse perchè li sento a naso. Come la puzza di sudore.
> 
> ...


non venite tutti che già siamo tanti e c'è traffico! :rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (30 Maggio 2012)

> Beccarsi le corna fa crescere........


Estiquaaatzi








































































........pensa che hai ragione. Infatti non si passa più sotto le porte.


----------



## Simy (30 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Estiquaaatzi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Augh! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (30 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Come al solito le tue sono affermazioni, mai opinioni che fanno intendere che tutto può essere come non può essere. Contento te che sei convinto figurati io o chi ti legge e sa.
> 
> Raccontarmela? bhe! mettiamo anche che me la racconto, e raccontandomela ci sto bene. Ora mi spieghi tu che ci guadagni facendomi notare che me la racconto? forse saresti più contento se io mi accorgessi che realmente me la sto raccontando e quindi scoperto ciò ricado "nel baratro" . Ma lo sai che se è davvero così sei semplicemente un grande testadiminchia? . Senza offesa però mi raccomando, perchè uno stato d'essere bisogna accettarlo  E poi alla fine a che serve il forum ? per aprire gli occhi no? e tu dai il tuo contributo in una maniera a dir poco sublime.
> 
> Chiaramente dirti che non me la racconto non servirebbe a nulla.


affermazioni... non opinioni...e bla bla bla...

ma come cazzo ragioni?

per te le tue opinioni non c'entrano un kezz quando le materializzi nelle tue affermazioni?

quindi nel tuo caso, se tu affermassi per ipotesi di essere antisemita, esprimeresti solo l'opinione che si e' formata sugli ebrei gesu' bambino?

ahahahahah


----------



## antisquallido (30 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> affermazioni... non opinioni...e bla bla bla...
> 
> ma come cazzo ragioni?
> 
> ...


cerco di spiegartela io, in termini semplici: quello che stava contestando è il tuo atteggiamento da professorino rompicoglioni quando stiamo tutti garbatamente parlando delle nostre esperienze di vita. Non sei mai stato scornazzato? beato te! a me nessuno mi ha mai molestato da piccolo, ma non per questo penso che una vittima di un pedofilo sia un povero sfigato. Il paragone è un po' forte ma rende l'idea di quanto poco i tuoi commenti siano costruttivi.
se invece sei qui per prender per il culo noi poveri cornuti, almeno un euro a testa ce lo potresti dare, almeno per il disturbo di stare a leggerti.
ciao ciao


----------



## antisquallido (30 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non devo convincerti, perchè le tue esperienze ti hanno portato su conoscenze diverse dalle mie.
> Non tutti abbiamo gli stessi bisogni o gli stessi percorsi sinaptici, saremmo delle macchine e mi spiace tu abbia incontrato così molti mediocri in vita tua...
> Io ne ho incontrati pochi forse perchè li sento a naso. Come la puzza di sudore.
> 
> ...


Ma scherzi? faccio l'avvocato, se non ci fossero tanti mediocri morirei di fame.


----------



## free (30 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> Ma scherzi? faccio l'avvocato, se non ci fossero tanti mediocri morirei di fame.



e pensare che una volta la mediocritas era aurea...


----------



## Tebe (30 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> Ma scherzi? faccio l'avvocato, se non ci fossero tanti mediocri morirei di fame.


Non parlavamo di mediocri che sono alla nostra destra nella vita?
O almeno una parte di essa...


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> Ma dai Claudio che la tua è tutta invidia, pensa quanto sarebbe bello svegliarsi tutti i giorni e vedere un mondo nuovo


Magari saranno anche frasi fatte, ma il mondo nuovo io lo vedo attraverso quello che sono, e soprattutto attraverso due stelle che ho contribuito a far splendere. 
Vuoi mettere svegliarsi e vedere due visi che sono te da piccolo? vuoi mettere loro che ti guardano e dicono papy stasera devi leggermi il libro che abbiamo comprato. 
Macchisenefrega di tutto e di tutti .... ma me la sto raccontando eh 

antisquallido :up: ci capiamo al volo noto.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> affermazioni... non opinioni...e bla bla bla...
> 
> ma come cazzo ragioni?
> 
> ...


Cucciolotto fino a prova contraria sei te che dici che me la racconto etc etc, quindi se non sbaglio, intanto metti in dubbio la mia parola ed in seconda "marcia" tu non essendo stato tradito puoi soltanto ipotizzare, io eventualmente dire la mia non ipotetica ma reale condizione . te capì pirlone.


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (30 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> Ma scherzi? faccio l'avvocato, se non ci fossero tanti mediocri morirei di fame.


Se non ci fossero tanti mediocri il tuo albo professionale sarebbe piuttosto scarno......


----------



## Simy (30 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> *Cucciolotto *fino a prova contraria sei te che dici che me la racconto etc etc, quindi se non sbaglio, intanto metti in dubbio la mia parola ed in seconda "marcia" tu non essendo stato tradito puoi soltanto ipotizzare, io eventualmente dire la mia non ipotetica ma reale condizione . te capì pirlone.


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> cerco di spiegartela io, in termini semplici: quello che stava contestando è il tuo atteggiamento da professorino rompicoglioni quando stiamo tutti garbatamente parlando delle nostre esperienze di vita. Non sei mai stato scornazzato? beato te! a me nessuno mi ha mai molestato da piccolo, ma non per questo penso che una vittima di un pedofilo sia un povero sfigato. Il paragone è un po' forte ma rende l'idea di quanto poco i tuoi commenti siano costruttivi.
> se invece sei qui per prender per il culo noi poveri cornuti, almeno un euro a testa ce lo potresti dare, almeno per il disturbo di stare a leggerti.
> ciao ciao



Ma figurati se lui quello che gli hai scritto non lo sa già. E' ben conosciuto qua il tipetto.

Io non mi stanco di rispondergli perchè so come rispondergli a rima, a lui sta bene il tutto, gli altri ci leggono e quindi sanno, sempre il tipino impara qualcosa visto che dice che entrato per imparare... che volere di più dalla vita? lo so lo so un Lucano :up: 

Ti do una dritta, ma già so che non ne farai uso, parlagli dei suoi figli e del tipo di rapporto che può avere un "soggetto" come lui , entra in escandescenza totale


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


>


Minchia! sei gelosa ?


----------



## Simy (30 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minchia! sei gelosa ?


stai mettendo le corna a geko!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> stai mettendo le corna a geko!



Sto facendo il culo ad exstermy.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> Ma dai Claudio che la tua è tutta invidia, pensa quanto sarebbe bello svegliarsi tutti i giorni e vedere un mondo nuovo


E pensa svegliarsi al mattino e trovare lì ogni giorno una figona di quelle che metti nello scrennsever del pc...
AH...ciao Domenica, Luna, Marzia, Mercuria, Giovina, Venerea, Saturnina....


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sto facendo il culo ad exstermy.


... prensile?


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... prensile?


Sorè assai vuoi sapere. Sono un uomo che le mie storie le vive per i fatti propri! Si sei mia sorella ma pensa al tuo prensile non a quello del mio cucciolotto.:rotfl:


----------



## Simy (30 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sto facendo il culo ad exstermy.


morigerato? o che parla?


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> morigerato? o che parla?


Che ne so io se ha mangiato fagioli!


----------



## antisquallido (30 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> e pensare che una volta la mediocritas era aurea...


appunto. una volta.


----------



## antisquallido (30 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Magari saranno anche frasi fatte, ma il mondo nuovo io lo vedo attraverso quello che sono, e soprattutto attraverso due stelle che ho contribuito a far splendere.
> Vuoi mettere svegliarsi e vedere due visi che sono te da piccolo? vuoi mettere loro che ti guardano e dicono papy stasera devi leggermi il libro che abbiamo comprato.
> Macchisenefrega di tutto e di tutti .... ma me la sto raccontando eh
> 
> antisquallido :up: ci capiamo al volo noto.


tu non vedi un mondo nuovo, tu lo stai costruendo. e se permetti è un po' meglio.


----------



## antisquallido (30 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma figurati se lui quello che gli hai scritto non lo sa già. E' ben conosciuto qua il tipetto.
> 
> Io non mi stanco di rispondergli perchè so come rispondergli a rima, a lui sta bene il tutto, gli altri ci leggono e quindi sanno, sempre il tipino impara qualcosa visto che dice che entrato per imparare... che volere di più dalla vita? lo so lo so un Lucano :up:
> 
> Ti do una dritta, ma già so che non ne farai uso, parlagli dei suoi figli e del tipo di rapporto che può avere un "soggetto" come lui , entra in escandescenza totale


I cuccioli non si toccano, mai.
però se mi mandi il link della discussione in cui ha dato di matto me la leggo volentieri...


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> tu non vedi un mondo nuovo, tu lo stai costruendo. e se permetti è un po' meglio.



E certo che permetto è la verità.


----------



## antisquallido (30 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E certo che permetto è la verità.


a me invece mi sembra che il simpaticone veda ogni giorno un mondo nuovo per mancanza di QI...


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> a me invece mi sembra che il simpaticone veda ogni giorno un mondo nuovo per mancanza di QI...



Aspetta però, concordo con quello che hai scritto, ma ha davvero una cultura che .... bho non trovo le parole. Scrivile tu per piacere.


----------



## antisquallido (30 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Aspetta però, concordo con quello che hai scritto, ma ha davvero una cultura che .... bho non trovo le parole. Scrivile tu per piacere.


già me metti allavurà? mi mandi il titolo della discussione dove l'amico ha fatto gran figure di merda?
grazie


----------



## exStermy (30 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> cerco di spiegartela io, in termini semplici: quello che stava contestando è il tuo atteggiamento da professorino rompicoglioni quando stiamo tutti garbatamente parlando delle nostre esperienze di vita. Non sei mai stato scornazzato? beato te! a me nessuno mi ha mai molestato da piccolo, ma non per questo penso che una vittima di un pedofilo sia un povero sfigato. Il paragone è un po' forte ma rende l'idea di quanto poco i tuoi commenti siano costruttivi.
> se invece sei qui per prender per il culo noi poveri cornuti, almeno un euro a testa ce lo potresti dare, almeno per il disturbo di stare a leggerti.
> ciao ciao


beh pero' pure te a comprensione degli scritti vai forte...

nun te voj sforza' ho capito...

evabbe' basta dirlo mica m'inkazzo...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (30 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cucciolotto fino a prova contraria sei te che dici che me la racconto etc etc, quindi se non sbaglio, intanto metti in dubbio la mia parola ed in seconda "marcia" tu non essendo stato tradito puoi soltanto ipotizzare, io eventualmente dire la mia non ipotetica ma reale condizione . te capì pirlone.


no fai qualche disegno...

e  fatte aiuta'...


----------



## exStermy (30 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma figurati se lui quello che gli hai scritto non lo sa già. E' ben conosciuto qua il tipetto.
> 
> Io non mi stanco di rispondergli perchè so come rispondergli a rima, a lui sta bene il tutto, gli altri ci leggono e quindi sanno, sempre il tipino impara qualcosa visto che dice che entrato per imparare... che volere di più dalla vita? lo so lo so un Lucano :up:
> 
> Ti do una dritta, ma già so che non ne farai uso, parlagli dei suoi figli e del tipo di rapporto che può avere un "soggetto" come lui , entra in escandescenza totale


azz...poi te brusa er culo se te dico che te la racconti...

ahahahahahahahah


----------



## antisquallido (30 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> beh pero' pure te a comprensione degli scritti vai forte...
> 
> nun te voj sforza' ho capito...
> 
> ...


Ma che me devo sforzà io? se serve l'archeologo pè decifrà che scrivi perché te la soni e te la canti!


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> già me metti allavurà? mi mandi il titolo della discussione dove l'amico ha fatto gran figure di merda?
> grazie



Le discussioni con ex appartengono a 3D lunghi molto lunghi, infatti come sempre quando c'è lui, l'argomento principale non esiste più e ci si concentra sul nuovo dibattito, che alla fine risulta essere una continuazione di spiegazioni su spiegazioni senza senso, nel mentre arriva un nuovo utente e lui come sempre dice la sua nella sua maniera, immagini come no? 

In pratica fa l'escursionista tra il bon ton dettato dalla sua cultura alle stronzate che lasciano senza fiato chi non lo conosce e dice ma che cazzo vuole questo?


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> no fai qualche disegno...
> 
> e  fatte aiuta'...


Azzo!! Facciamo progressi! minchiaa non sei più il mio prof ed io l'alunno che deve andare dalla mamma!! Wuauu!! 

Okkk me piace!! Il disegno cucciolotto lo fai te, ma colora bene il centro che alcune volte sbaglio buco :carneval:

Doopo!! vai dalla mamma e gli dici mamma me brucia che glie metto? Vedrai che saprà consigliarti


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> azz...poi te brusa er culo se te dico che te la racconti...
> 
> ahahahahahahahah


Noo hai esagerato!! con le ragadi non si scherza, coi cretini invece si


----------



## Eliade (30 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Molto...molto bene....
> (Simy è fedele quindi occhio!)
> 
> 
> ...


Tu sei fedele per volontà dell'amante...:rotfl:


Comunque per rimanere in tema...preferivo non crescere, grazie.:unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tu sei fedele per volontà dell'amante...:rotfl:
> 
> 
> Comunque per rimanere in tema...preferivo non crescere, grazie.:unhappy:


Perchè.


----------



## antisquallido (30 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Tu sei fedele per volontà dell'amante...:rotfl:
> 
> 
> Comunque per rimanere in tema...preferivo non crescere, grazie.:unhappy:


ma crescere non è inevitabile?


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> ma crescere non è inevitabile?


...ah se fosse vero! invece conosco tante persone che sono invecchiate senza crescere...


----------



## Eliade (30 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> ma crescere non è inevitabile?


 Si, ma si può fare anche senza ricevere le corna eh...



Ultimo ha detto:


> Perchè.


 Idem come sopra.


----------



## Leda (30 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E pensa svegliarsi al mattino e trovare lì ogni giorno una figona di quelle che metti nello scrennsever del pc...
> AH...ciao Domenica, Luna, Marzia, Mercuria, Giovina, Venerea, Saturnina....


Soprattutto quella, con 'sto andazzo :blank:


----------



## Leda (30 Maggio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> non capito quale sia questo teorema anti.
> 
> 
> credo invece non appaghi credere di ritrovare sè stessi attraverso l altro. tant'è , mi pare di capire, ne sono seguite molte di esperienze cosi. se non ho capito un cippa dimmelo Anti:smile:


Io e 'Dammi un nome' abbiamo fatto la stessa domanda e siamo arrivate alla stessa conclusione.
Interessante 


Coazione a ripetere a parte, mi piace la capacità analitica di Antisquallido :up:


----------



## Ultimo (30 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Si, ma si può fare anche senza ricevere le corna eh...
> 
> Idem come sopra.



Mi sta bene la tua risposta, perchè è la tua risposta. 
Ma permettimi di dire che, avresti potuto anche scrivere dei perchè e dei per come.

Sappiamo tutti che per crescere basta campare, e ci mancherebbe altro, ma ognuno in base a quello che è ed a quello che sono le esperienze ha modi di crescere diversi, quindi motivati da un qualcosa.


----------



## sienne (30 Maggio 2012)

Ciao,

la mia esperienza non mi ha fatto crescere ...

non ho amplificato e sviluppato quello che ero ... 

è stato un trauma e come tale mi ha paralizzata, spiazzata ... 

ho affrontato una marea di emozioni distruttive ... 

ne sono uscita ... ma mi sento molto debole, lacerata e sola

sienne


----------



## Sole (30 Maggio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> la mia esperienza non mi ha fatto crescere ...
> 
> ...


Sienne, ogni volta che ti leggo mi si stringe il cuore, davvero.

Ti abbraccio.


----------



## Eliade (30 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi sta bene la tua risposta, perchè è la tua risposta.
> Ma permettimi di dire che, avresti potuto anche scrivere dei perchè e dei per come.
> 
> Sappiamo tutti che per crescere basta campare, e ci mancherebbe altro, ma ognuno in base a quello che è ed a quello che sono le esperienze ha modi di crescere diversi, quindi motivati da un qualcosa.


Puoi crescere e fare esperienze anche senza riceve le corna, non è solo questione di campare e basta.

Non capisco, vuoi sapere le mie esperienze?


----------



## Eliade (30 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sienne, ogni volta che ti leggo mi si stringe il cuore, davvero.
> 
> Ti abbraccio.


Idem. :unhappy:


----------



## vic (30 Maggio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,
> 
> la mia esperienza non mi ha fatto crescere ...
> 
> ...



:-( 
E' dura, lo capisco ora. Io ci sono ancora dentro!


----------



## antisquallido (31 Maggio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Io e 'Dammi un nome' abbiamo fatto la stessa domanda e siamo arrivate alla stessa conclusione.
> Interessante
> 
> 
> Coazione a ripetere a parte, mi piace la capacità analitica di Antisquallido :up:





sienne ha detto:


> Ciao,





sienne ha detto:


> la mia esperienza non mi ha fatto crescere ...
> 
> non ho amplificato e sviluppato quello che ero ...
> 
> ...



Mea culpa. No, grazie a dio non sono seguite altre esperienze così (almeno che io sappia, trattandosi di corna nun se pò mai sapè).
detto questo il teorema, se così lo vogliamo chiamare sta in questo.
presupposto necessario per non andare fuori tema: il tipo di storia di cui parlo parte che si è innamorati, NON si sta solo facendo un pezzo di strada in compagnia.
se in qual tipo di storia che parte fuoco e fiamme si spegne con la tua donna che orgasma altrove evidentemente sei tu che hai perso la capacità di farla emozionare.
Ma, ed è questa la parte difficile, se hai le corna – e potresti essertele meritate al 100% come al 10% – puoi scegliere tra strutturare un problema elaborando il lutto in una marea di seghe mentali. O guardare avanti.
Come ho applicato questa teoria nel pratico (ta – daaaa!)
Io quando mi sono lasciato con Voldemort mi sono sorbito nell’ordine:
1.    amica\e che mi ha detto che per dimenticare un grande amore devi lavorare su te stesso e capire dove hai sbagliato, e che deve passare un anno di tempo.
2.    amica\e che mi ha detto che per dimenticare un grande amore devi lavorare su te stesso e capire dove hai sbagliato, e che deve passare un mese di tempo per ogni anno che siete stati insieme.
3.    amica\e che mi ha detto che per dimenticare un grande amore devi lavorare su te stesso e fare un figlio
4.    amica\e che mi ha detto di andarmela a riprendere
ecc. ecc.
indico solo le donne perché i miei amici maschi in buona sostanza le hanno dato della zoccola e hanno iniziato a presentarmi femmine da rottamare (del tipo zitelloide aggressivo che quando le lasci usi il post-it perché anche l’sms sembra sprecato). Figurati che a me piacciono le fricchettone comuniste artistoidi e dei gemelli (possibilmente alte e ricce). Sembra una presa in giro ma l’80% delle donne con cui sono stato era dei gemelli.
Tornando serio, visto che fare il ventenne a trentadue anni è triste ho deciso che, anche se ero ancora innamorato di lei, quella donna e tutta la sua carica di magia erano morti, per cui non ero single, ma vedovo. E vedovo di un me stesso che avevo amato tanto ma che era morto male per sua inettitudine.
Ero cresciuto.
E adesso sto abbastanza bene, anche se ho ancora voglia di sfogarmi magari su un forum come questo
Per Sienne: lo so che è un casino, ci sono passato ma a me - e non sono cornuto e contento - ha fatto bene. Le cose che non ho perdonato a Voldemort sono di non avermi protetto mentre mi tradiva, e l'ipocrisia con cui ha deciso di non terminare la nostra relazione perché ci stava comoda.
detto questo, a me è andata bene.


----------



## Leda (31 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> Mea culpa. No, grazie a dio non sono seguite altre esperienze così (almeno che io sappia, trattandosi di corna nun se pò mai sapè).
> detto questo il teorema, se così lo vogliamo chiamare sta in questo.
> presupposto necessario per non andare fuori tema: il tipo di storia di cui parlo parte che si è innamorati, NON si sta solo facendo un pezzo di strada in compagnia.
> se in qual tipo di storia che parte fuoco e fiamme si spegne con la tua donna che orgasma altrove evidentemente sei tu che hai perso la capacità di farla emozionare.
> ...



Antisquallido, in pratica sono la tua donna ideale. Quello grassettato è il mio identikit.
Interessa l'articolo?

Però giuro che se mi lasci con un post-it (che non meriterei non facendo parte della categoria zitelle inacidite) ti sparo un colpo in fronte :mexican:


----------



## antisquallido (31 Maggio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Antisquallido, in pratica sono la tua donna ideale. Quello grassettato è il mio identikit.
> Interessa l'articolo?
> 
> Però giuro che se mi lasci con un post-it (che non meriterei non facendo parte della categoria zitelle inacidite) ti sparo un colpo in fronte :mexican:


Gemelli? E magari hai anche l'amico artista che recupera pavimenti usati e ci costruisce installazioni per l'arredo urbano fichissime ma che capisce solo lui?


----------



## Leda (31 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> Gemelli? E magari hai anche l'amico artista che recupera pavimenti usati e ci costruisce installazioni per l'arredo urbano fichissime ma che capisce solo lui?



Gemelli ascendente Gemelli, per la precisione 
L'amico che costruisce installazioni mi manca, però ho una passione per i pavimenti antichi.
E - last but not least - non sono una che cornifica (siamo cresciuti abbastanza o cercheremo altre vie per farlo).

Come la vedi? :sonar:


----------



## antisquallido (31 Maggio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Gemelli ascendente Gemelli, per la precisione
> L'amico che costruisce installazioni mi manca, però ho una passione per i pavimenti antichi.
> E - last but not least - non sono una che cornifica (siamo cresciuti abbastanza o cercheremo altre vie per farlo).
> 
> Come la vedi? :sonar:


ok hai un condominio in testa. Il che mi piace, molto.
tu non sei una che cornifica, io sono un ragazzo tendenzialmente fedele...
ora c'è solo da risolvere qualche problema di logistica, ed è fatta!


----------



## Leda (31 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> ok hai un condominio in testa. Il che mi piace, molto.
> tu non sei una che cornifica, io sono un ragazzo tendenzialmente fedele...
> ora c'è solo da risolvere qualche problema di logistica, ed è fatta!



:inlove:
Broccolaggio.net :rotfl:


Attendo MP!


----------



## antisquallido (31 Maggio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> :inlove:
> Broccolaggio.net :rotfl:
> 
> 
> Attendo MP!


:mrgreen:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (31 Maggio 2012)

Ma guarda te sto pezzo di cacca!

M'arriva qui zitto zitto cacchio cacchio, e in due giorni si porta via uno dei premi!

Aoooooooo !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AAAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ma da 'ndo cazzo arrivi te?!?!?!? :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:















:carneval::rotfl:


----------



## antisquallido (31 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma guarda te sto pezzo di cacca!
> 
> M'arriva qui zitto zitto cacchio cacchio, e in due giorni si porta via uno dei premi!
> 
> ...


La fortuna del principiante


----------



## Ultimo (31 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Puoi crescere e fare esperienze anche senza riceve le corna, non è solo questione di campare e basta.
> 
> Non capisco, vuoi sapere le mie esperienze?


Bhe e certo che si cresce anche senza essere stati traditi. Ma siamo in forum di cosa ? di che stiamo parlando? Certo che vorrei sapere la tua esperienza.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> Mea culpa. No, grazie a dio non sono seguite altre esperienze così (almeno che io sappia, trattandosi di corna nun se pò mai sapè).
> detto questo il teorema, se così lo vogliamo chiamare sta in questo.
> presupposto necessario per non andare fuori tema: il tipo di storia di cui parlo parte che si è innamorati, NON si sta solo facendo un pezzo di strada in compagnia.
> se in qual tipo di storia che parte fuoco e fiamme si spegne con la tua donna che orgasma altrove evidentemente sei tu che hai perso la capacità di farla emozionare.
> ...


Mitico.

E le dritte numerate lo sono ancora di più. Avranno capito che, devono smetterla di cercare delle soluzioni quando la soluzione sta nello stare bene con se stessi e soprattutto avere stima di se stessi?


----------



## exStermy (31 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Noo hai esagerato!! con le ragadi non si scherza, coi cretini invece si


cosi' te parla tu moje?....

miiii che sfrontata...senza rispetto proprio...

ahahahah

Ps: anche nel tuo caso non ho ancora stabilito se sei proprio cojone o stai ancora studiando.

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (31 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Azzo!! Facciamo progressi! minchiaa non sei più il mio prof ed io l'alunno che deve andare dalla mamma!! Wuauu!!
> 
> Okkk me piace!! Il disegno cucciolotto lo fai te, ma colora bene il centro che alcune volte sbaglio buco :carneval:
> 
> Doopo!! vai dalla mamma e gli dici mamma me brucia che glie metto? Vedrai che saprà consigliarti


Poi dice che certe robe nun se capisce perche' accadono...

se capisce, se capisce....

cazzo se se capisce....

ahahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (31 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> cosi' te parla tu moje?....
> 
> miiii che sfrontata...senza rispetto proprio...
> 
> ...


Cucciolotto non lo hai capito? Ma scusa sono un cornuto, sto ancora con mia moglie , me la racconto etcetc e mi domandi se sono un cojone? 
Dico ma sei cojone tu a non capirlo o sbaglio?


----------



## Ultimo (31 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Poi dice che certe robe nun se capisce perche' accadono...
> 
> se capisce, se capisce....
> 
> ...


Ya se capisce eccome invece , solo quando ti dicono sai tesoro ti ho cornificato. 

Vossia non sentirà mai queste parole  e mentre mi leggi non grattarti la testa me raccomando, o era il buco? :carneval:


----------



## exStermy (31 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ya se capisce eccome invece , solo quando ti dicono sai tesoro ti ho cornificato.
> 
> Vossia non sentirà mai queste parole  e mentre mi leggi non grattarti la testa me raccomando, o era il buco? :carneval:


convinto te convinti tutti...

ahahahah

e te ripeto che se anche ormai ritengo che sia "tardi", io "tutte" le cazzate che hai fatto te nun le farei manco sotto tortura...

pero' mo' sei cosi' "cresciuto" che non accetti critiche e t'esibisci da cojone.....

pensa te come stai combinato...


----------



## Simy (31 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ma guarda te sto pezzo di cacca!
> 
> M'arriva qui zitto zitto cacchio cacchio, e in due giorni si porta via uno dei premi!
> 
> ...



ma dai su!


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Cucciolotto non lo hai capito? Ma scusa sono un cornuto, sto ancora con mia moglie , me la racconto etcetc e mi domandi se sono un cojone?
> Dico ma sei cojone tu a non capirlo o sbaglio?


Beh...Clà...Grazie per occuparti tu dell'ologramma...
Un po' per ciascuno...non fa male a nessuno no?
Del resto sono casi umani no?
Se ricordi...in classe a scuola c'era il rompi di turno...
Poi lo troviamo nel lavoro...magari come cliente indigesto, o fornitore cialtrone...
Lo troviamo nella vita...in condominio sta sempre il rompi...no?

Lui insegna a vivere agli altri....perchè non sa come fare con sè stesso...prigioniero del suo bugigattolo di 4 certezze smarse....no?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## exStermy (31 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh...Clà...Grazie per occuparti tu dell'ologramma...
> Un po' per ciascuno...non fa male a nessuno no?
> Del resto sono casi umani no?
> Se ricordi...in classe a scuola c'era il rompi di turno...
> ...


DONNE E' ARRIVATO L'ARROTINO!

ahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (31 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh...Clà...Grazie per occuparti tu dell'ologramma...
> Un po' per ciascuno...non fa male a nessuno no?
> Del resto sono casi umani no?
> Se ricordi...in classe a scuola c'era il rompi di turno...
> ...


comunque hai letto il tread di Sole?...

te quanno tiri fuori un po' di dignita?


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (31 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma dai su!



No, mi sa che è il nostro amico che "da su".......


----------



## Simy (31 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> No, mi sa che è il nostro amico che "da su".......


ma ti pare che ti tradiamo con l'ultimo arrivato! :carneval:


----------



## free (31 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ma ti pare che ti tradiamo con l'ultimo arrivato! :carneval:



perchè? è vietato dal regolamento?


----------



## JON (31 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> perchè? è vietato dal regolamento?


Ma vedi....se lo sapevi mica ti mettevi l'avatar che hai scelto!


----------



## free (31 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Ma vedi....se lo sapevi mica ti mettevi l'avatar che hai scelto!



non ho mica capito...
sono indietro come la coda del cane!


----------



## Simy (31 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> perchè? è vietato dal regolamento?


ma no :carneval:


----------



## JON (31 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> non ho mica capito...
> sono indietro come la coda del cane!


Mea culpa, scusa. Intendevo il nick.


----------



## free (31 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Mea culpa, scusa. Intendevo il nick.



ok ora capisco!

se dovessimo fidanzarci, propongo il nick Jonny Free, fikissimo!

(Simy va che broccolata:carneval


----------



## Ultimo (31 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> convinto te convinti tutti...
> 
> ahahahah
> 
> ...


Ti ribadisco che sono un cornuto contento e felice  e comunque mica devi emularmi e fare quello che faccio io, siamo due cojoni distinti e separati, certo un po più cojone te  ma questa affermazione nasce dal fatto che ti leggo e stavolta sono io ad emularti :carneval:
Non famo che leggendomi ed esibendomi da tuo pari me vuoi superà!!


----------



## Simy (31 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ok ora capisco!
> 
> se dovessimo fidanzarci, propongo il nick Jonny Free, fikissimo!
> 
> (*Simy va che broccolata*:carneval


:up::up::up:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (31 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh...Clà...Grazie per occuparti tu dell'ologramma...
> Un po' per ciascuno...non fa male a nessuno no?
> Del resto sono casi umani no?
> Se ricordi...in classe a scuola c'era il rompi di turno...
> ...


Sei cattivo stop! miiiiii ma gli hai detto che è uno rompi? gli hai detto che sin dalle scuole era un sottosviluppato in cerca di conferme, e che adesso le conferme le cerca qua rompendo a noi ( da siculo volevo scrivere, ci scassa i cugghiuna a nuatri) 

No! sei stato cattivo! ora vai dalla mamma, gli dici, mamma ho peccato! mamma dammi la punizione! Conte dissi mamma non amante.


----------



## JON (31 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ok ora capisco!
> 
> se dovessimo fidanzarci, propongo il nick Jonny Free, fikissimo!
> 
> (Simy va che broccolata:carneval


Jonny Free? Semmai Jon Free!

E poi chi l'ha detto che mi offro gratis.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> comunque hai letto il tread di Sole?...
> 
> te quanno tiri fuori un po' di dignita?


Quando imparerò a fare come te no? esempio? bhe eccoti una scena di emulazione che ti ritrare.

Papy mi dai 50 euro? figlio appena mi ricordo di essere tuo padre.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei cattivo stop! miiiiii ma gli hai detto che è uno rompi? gli hai detto che sin dalle scuole era un sottosviluppato in cerca di conferme, e che adesso le conferme le cerca qua rompendo a noi ( da siculo volevo scrivere, ci scassa i cugghiuna a nuatri)
> 
> No! sei stato cattivo! ora vai dalla mamma, gli dici, mamma ho peccato! mamma dammi la punizione! Conte dissi mamma non amante.


Ha il complesso dell'extracomunitario no?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Della minoranza che si sente minacciata e perseguitata...
Poi casso legge qui di cosa combinano le mogli...e gli si raggela il sangue no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Cornuto o non cornuto...
Ha pur sempre una moglie....no?
Quindi è esposto...a san cornelio...

Come tutti!!!!!!:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## free (31 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Jonny Free? Semmai Jon Free!
> 
> *E poi chi l'ha detto che mi offro gratis.*



ma il nick! Jon (download) Free!


----------



## lothar57 (31 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ha il complesso dell'extracomunitario no?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Della minoranza che si sente minacciata e perseguitata...
> Poi casso legge qui di cosa combinano le mogli...e gli si raggela il sangue no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...



ma mica tutti hanno sposato troie che si fanno scopare dagli amanti..ci sono anche donne serie


----------



## JON (31 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma il nick! Jon (download) Free!


Non saprei, preferirei l'upload!


----------



## Minerva (31 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma mica tutti hanno sposato troie che si fanno scopare dagli amanti..ci sono anche donne serie


sei convinto che le prime non si mischino mai con le seconde?
guarda che nella vita ci vuole poco per passare da un ruolo all'altro


----------



## antisquallido (31 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> No, mi sa che è il nostro amico che "da su".......





free ha detto:


> perchè? è vietato dal regolamento?





Simy ha detto:


> ma no :carneval:





JON ha detto:


> Non saprei, preferirei l'upload!


troppa grazia, sono commosso. Tranquillo Monsieur, sono talmente brutto che non corre rischi nemmeno Stermy...


----------



## free (31 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> troppa grazia, sono commosso. Tranquillo Monsieur, *sono talmente brutto* che non corre rischi nemmeno Stermy...



Oddio adesso ballerino sviene


----------



## Simy (31 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> Oddio adesso ballerino sviene


ci doveva essere qualcuno a compensazione di cotanta bellezza


----------



## JON (31 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> troppa grazia, sono commosso. Tranquillo Monsieur, sono talmente brutto che non corre rischi nemmeno Stermy...


Stermineidoer (pronuncia inglese) non lo contare. Parla, parla....ma sta sempre con la schiena contro il muro e non si stacca mai.


----------



## free (31 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Non saprei, preferirei l'upload!



ah...
non capisco più cosa stiamo dicendo


----------



## JON (31 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ah...
> non capisco più cosa stiamo dicendo


Nulla che ti riguardi, tranquilla.


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> sei convinto che le prime non si mischino mai con le seconde?
> guarda che nella vita ci vuole poco per passare da un ruolo all'altro


già....perchè beccarsi le cosrna non solo non fa crecsere ma può...e dico può genererare reazioni a catena....anche..
forse....alle volte....
e poi scusa....sento dire  da molte persone  "se solo provassi a metterti nei panni dell'altro non diresti così..."
beh se puo provà.....che ne pensi....???


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (31 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> troppa grazia, sono commosso. Tranquillo Monsieur, sono talmente brutto che non corre rischi nemmeno Stermy...



Ho visto cessi inenerrabili sbattersi pezzi di topa che manco nelle riviste di moda! E non sto parlando di miliardari.

Non mettere limiti alla provvidenza.


----------



## free (31 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ci doveva essere qualcuno a compensazione di cotanta bellezza



vero! si è ricompattato lo sfasamento astrale!


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ho visto cessi inenerrabili sbattersi pezzi di topa che manco nelle riviste di moda! E non sto parlando di miliardari.
> 
> Non mettere limiti alla provvidenza.


verissimo....avranno doti nascoste...


----------



## Simy (31 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ho visto cessi inenerrabili sbattersi pezzi di topa che manco nelle riviste di moda! E non sto parlando di miliardari.
> 
> Non mettere limiti alla provvidenza.


:yes:


----------



## Minerva (31 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> già....perchè beccarsi le cosrna non solo non fa crecsere ma può...e dico può genererare reazioni a catena....anche..
> forse....alle volte....
> e poi scusa....sento dire da molte persone "se solo provassi a metterti nei panni dell'altro non diresti così..."
> beh se puo provà.....che ne pensi....???


non so...provare per emulare mi pare sciocco.
però volevo dire che le stesse donne che lothar frequenta sono mogli  a loro volta e magari i mariti dicono le stesse cose che dice lui...inconsapevoli che...


----------



## Simy (31 Maggio 2012)

free ha detto:


> vero! si è ricompattato lo sfasamento astrale!


bè era ora! qui co tutti sti sfasamenti non ci si capiva più un tubo :carneval:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (31 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> verissimo....avranno doti nascoste...



Fascino! Carisma! Charme.

Li invidio, e non solo per le scopate.


----------



## free (31 Maggio 2012)

JON ha detto:


> Nulla che ti riguardi, tranquilla.



bene

ma non avevo ancora iniziato ad agitarmi, che peccato!


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma mica tutti hanno sposato troie che si fanno scopare dagli amanti..ci sono anche donne serie


Ah non credo sai?
Hanno un lato molto irrazionale...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## antisquallido (31 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> già....perchè beccarsi le cosrna non solo non fa crecsere ma può...e dico può genererare reazioni a catena....anche..
> forse....alle volte....
> e poi scusa....sento dire  da molte persone  "se solo provassi a metterti nei panni dell'altro non diresti così..."
> beh se puo provà.....che ne pensi....???


Si ho capito, guarda che nemmeno io sono un santo. Ma il nido deve essere sempre difeso. Tutte le volte che ho fatto danni li ho sempre fatti ad anni luce da casa, e con la consapevolezza che in qualunque caso mai e poi mai sarebbe dovuto arrivare un ritorno di fiamma a casa. Il mio shock con Voldemort non è stato solo l'essere tradito ma anche la modalità con cui la cosa è stata fatta.


----------



## Simy (31 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> Si ho capito, guarda che nemmeno io sono un santo. Ma il nido deve essere sempre difeso. Tutte le volte che ho fatto danni li ho sempre fatti ad anni luce da casa, e con la consapevolezza che in qualunque caso mai e poi mai sarebbe dovuto arrivare un ritorno di fiamma a casa. Il mio shock con Voldemort non è stato solo l'essere tradito ma anche la *modalità con cui la cosa è stata fatta*.


Su questo hai ragione! ci sono modalità che fanno molto più male...


----------



## antisquallido (31 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Fascino! Carisma! Charme.
> 
> Li invidio, e non solo per le scopate.


é vero, sniff! grazie a tutti! vi abbraccerei se la gobba non me lo impedisse.
comunque se riusicissi a impostare la cazzo di foto dell'avatar potrei spaventarvi a dovere


----------



## lothar57 (31 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah non credo sai?
> Hanno un lato molto irrazionale...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Conte ci sono persone,uomini e donne che hanno principi morali,e che la danno/lo danno esclusivamente al partner...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> comunque hai letto il tread di Sole?...
> 
> te quanno tiri fuori un po' di dignita?


Beh come sapete io sono arrivato con le carte da firmare.
Ma non posso dimenticare certi segni.
Mi sono trovato a disdire un appuntamento dall'avvocato perchè c'era un primario da ascoltare.
Il primario diceva domani vieni dentro, dopodomani questo, dopo domani quell'altro e poi operiamo e speriamo che vada tutto bene...
Stermy io ho passato un anno in cui quel "finchè morte non vi separi" era molto vicino no?

Non mi sento di commentare il matrimonio di Sole: sono affari suoi.

So che io e mia moglie abbiamo trovato quell'equilibrio che magari lei si auspicava di trovare con suo marito.

Sono stato molto franco con mia moglie.

E lei ha fatto le sue scelte, ma era anche libera di dire...ok...io me ne vado per la mia strada perchè non me la sento di vivere con un uomo come te.

E più leggo il forum, più vedo che la salvezza della relazione con mia moglie è stata quella di non pigliarsi mai per il culo in nessun frangente e vedo che è una condizione che molti mi invidiano.

Vero io mi sono preso una montagna di libertà...ma lei sa benissimo che lei può prendersi qualsiasi libertà...può fare tutto quel che le salta per la testa perchè chi ha passato certi guadi....cambia e diventa un super egoista...

E scusami a buon diritto una persona impara a fregarsene altamente dell'80% di quello che le sta intorno...perchè le frega una cosa sola: stare bene...nonostante quella spada di Damocle...ogni anno fai i controlli e speri che non trovino certe cosettine...no?

Ti posso assicurare che un tumore ti rende molto dipendente emotivo da lui...
E quelli come te...saprebbero solo spararsi un colpo in testa o bestemmiare contro la santià, l'inquinamento ecc..ecc.ecc...


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *non so...provare per emulare mi pare sciocco*.
> però volevo dire che le stesse donne che lothar frequenta sono mogli a loro volta e magari i mariti dicono le stesse cose che dice lui...inconsapevoli che...


lo so lo so...
quello che intendevo io era...
SONO STATA SEMPRE FEDELE...(almeno a mio marito...in passato no)
ho sempre creduto in cio che facevo..
ma adesso sinceramente...a questa storia della brava moglie...
non vado a caccia di nulla intendiamoci...ma se qualcosa caccia me..qualcosa che mi piace ovvio...me la risparmierei la fatica di resistere...sincera....


----------



## antisquallido (31 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte ci sono persone,uomini e donne che hanno principi morali,e che la danno/lo danno esclusivamente al partner...


io una che scopa solo con me per i principi morali non la vorrei mai! meglio sudare per tenere una farfalla in gabbia: è una lotta in cui tutte le possibilità sono a favore della farfalla ma vuoi mettere.
infatti mi par di capire che la tua santa donna piena di principi morali è a casa con la testa pesante, mentre tu ti fai le troie delle mogli degli altri. Ho capito male?


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte ci sono persone,uomini e donne che hanno principi morali,e che la danno/lo danno esclusivamente al partner...


Oh certo...
Finchè non incontrano chi fa girar loro la ciribiricoccola...

Ci sanno anche molti matrimoni bianchi......

Ci sono anche frigide
Ci sono impotenti
Ci sono eiaculatori precoci...ecc..ecc...

Ma ognuno ha i propri principi morali...

La mia esperenza è questa...dietro quelle a cui non daresti una scarpa bucata si nascondono delle bellissime sorprese....


----------



## antisquallido (31 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh come sapete io sono arrivato con le carte da firmare.
> Ma non posso dimenticare certi segni.
> Mi sono trovato a disdire un appuntamento dall'avvocato perchè c'era un primario da ascoltare.
> Il primario diceva domani vieni dentro, dopodomani questo, dopo domani quell'altro e poi operiamo e speriamo che vada tutto bene...
> ...


Tempus fugit. Mi piace molto questo punto di vista. Si sa che un certo tipo di egoismo funziona bene.


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> io una che scopa solo con me per i principi morali non la vorrei mai! meglio sudare per tenere una farfalla in gabbia: è una lotta in cui tutte le possibilità sono a favore della farfalla ma vuoi mettere.
> infatti mi par di capire che la tua santa donna piena di principi morali è a casa con la testa pesante, mentre tu ti fai le troie delle mogli degli altri. Ho capito male?


Non ha ancora capito che quello che le altre fanno con lui...potrebbe benissimo farlo sua moglie con altri no?

Io dico solo che nessuno è santo...

io non capisco che problemi ci siano a dirsi sai cara o caro c'è questa persona che mi corteggia no?


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte ci sono persone,uomini e donne che hanno principi morali,e che la danno/lo danno esclusivamente al partner...


io in passato ho tradito qualche volta...ma ero immatura e nn credevo tanto nei rapporti...
a mio marito non l'ho mai tradito...fin ora almeno...
ma non per principi morali..ma perchè lo rispettavo e non desideravo altro...nn mi interessava...e le mie occasioni le ho avute...poi è nata mia figlia...e sinceramente il mio tempo libero(che è anche poco)preferisco dedicarlo a lei vista la sua tenera età...
beh adesso sinceramente sarà che sono molto arrabbiata ancora sicuramente dei principi morali o di come li vuoi chiamare tu me ne fotto...
magari parlo parlo e all'atto pratico mi tirerei indietro come ho sempre fatto...chi lo sa...
cmq adesso vedo le cose in maniera diversa....se nn avessi scoperto nulla sarei stat fedele fino alla morte...


----------



## antisquallido (31 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ha ancora capito che quello che le altre fanno con lui...potrebbe benissimo farlo sua moglie con altri no?
> 
> Io dico solo che nessuno è santo...
> 
> io non capisco che problemi ci siano a dirsi sai cara o caro c'è questa persona che mi corteggia no?


che poi bisogna fare i conti con il rapporto alla pari, ed è faticoso per tutti.
e poi io penso - ma ci tengo a ribadirlo - è una mia personalissima opinione, ci siano delle regole di gestione della coppia, delle fedeltà e anche del tradimento che non possano essere evase. Darsi la libertà totale è solo uno scarico di responsabilità.
Quello che da fastidio di sentirsi traditi è essere trattati da persona qualunque, di essere stati ad una cena o ad un compleanno in cui alcuni, molti, o tutti sapevano che la tua lei usciva con un altro, i sotterfugi. E' una questione di dignità che ti viene tolta. Dire fai come ti pare non salva nulla né ti rende migliore, solo un po' meno coinvolto.
Tra la moglie e l'amante si sceglie sempre la moglie, e una persona intelligente secondo me dovrebbe avere ben chiara questa scelta dalla prima volta che guardando una donna ti scatta quell'inconfondibile sensazione che sai già come finirà.
seconda regola: il territorio. Se mia moglie viene corteggiata da qualcuno in maniera assidua, quel qualcuno sta facendo pipì nel mio giardino. E il leone non gira con le iene. Chiedo venia è un mio limite.


----------



## dammi un nome (31 Maggio 2012)

*lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte ci sono persone,uomini e donne che hanno principi morali,e che la danno/lo danno esclusivamente al partner...




non so se chiama moralità sai..si chiama affezione per i propri sentimenti..(del cz.)

e l idea di non far male agli altri, almeno non coscientemente, intenzionalmente.


----------



## lothar57 (31 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> io una che scopa solo con me per i principi morali non la vorrei mai! meglio sudare per tenere una farfalla in gabbia: è una lotta in cui tutte le possibilità sono a favore della farfalla ma vuoi mettere.
> infatti mi par di capire che la tua santa donna piena di principi morali è a casa con la testa pesante, mentre tu ti fai le troie delle mogli degli altri. Ho capito male?



della serie la volpe e l'uva....

bravo...dovrebbe essere cosi'..lei ha avuto famiglia che ha dato principi morali io no...

 si sono troie ovvio


----------



## antisquallido (31 Maggio 2012)

dammi un nome ha detto:


> non so se chiama moralità sai..si chiama affezione per i propri sentimenti..(del cz.)
> 
> e l idea di non far male agli altri, almeno non coscientemente, intenzionalmente.


si ma ribadisco che una persona così è una sorella non è una moglie.


----------



## antisquallido (31 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> della serie la volpe e l'uva....
> 
> bravo...dovrebbe essere cosi'..lei ha avuto famiglia che ha dato principi morali io no...
> 
> si sono troie ovvio


amen. se stai bene tu! Solo spero tu non abbia figlie femmine.


----------



## dammi un nome (31 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> si ma ribadisco che una persona così è una sorella non è una moglie.




Anti, scusa, per mancanza di tempo non ho letto tutta la storia e non posos rispondere nel merito. dopo mi aggiorno. e ti dico-


----------



## lothar57 (31 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non ha ancora capito che quello che le altre fanno con lui...potrebbe benissimo farlo sua moglie con altri no?
> 
> Io dico solo che nessuno è santo...
> 
> io non capisco che problemi ci siano a dirsi sai cara o caro c'è questa persona che mi corteggia no?



Conte purtroppo ho 10 anni piu'di te..quindi mi fai ridere...secondo te sono fesso??mi hai pure conosciuto..pensi viva sulla luna???
Poi se una e'troia puo'avere anche Bova come compagno ma lo tradira'lo stesso...capito mi hai???

Ripeto non puoi basarti su quello che succede a casa tua..e sulle storie hard che raccontano qua'..a proposito sono vere il 20%.....il reale e'diverso..se tu che non vuoi capire


----------



## lothar57 (31 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> amen. se stai bene tu! Solo spero tu non abbia figlie femmine.



sai che l'ho pensato ieri??per fortuna..e sai perche'??a fermata del bus che porta al paese,ho visto 20-25enne con mini,e va bene,ma sopra solo pezzo di bikini....

no 2 maschi:smile:


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte purtroppo ho 10 anni piu'di te..quindi mi fai ridere...secondo te sono fesso??mi hai pure conosciuto..pensi viva sulla luna???
> Poi se una e'troia puo'avere anche Bova come compagno ma lo tradira'lo stesso...capito mi hai???
> 
> Ripeto non puoi basarti su quello che succede a casa tua..e sulle storie hard che raccontano qua'..a proposito sono vere il 20%.....il reale e'diverso..se tu che non vuoi capire


scusa lothar..
domanda sciocca...
una donna che tradisce il marito è troia????


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa lothar..
> domanda sciocca...
> una donna che tradisce il marito è troia????


Ha risposto prima... "ovvio"


----------



## Ultimo (31 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma mica tutti hanno sposato troie che si fanno scopare dagli amanti..ci sono anche donne serie


Io posso anche capire che mia moglie sia stata una troia, mica ci vuole tanto ad accettare certe cose che si scrivono. Di certo non condivido questo sia chiaro.
Ma hai presente a quante donne qua dentro stai dicendo troia ?


----------



## lothar57 (31 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa lothar..
> domanda sciocca...
> una donna che tradisce il marito è troia????


dipende..se lo fa'perche'lui la maltratta,non fa'sesso,non la ama piu'no...se a casa invece non le manca niente si.
Sai Annuccia qualche mese fa'con tipa sposata tutto e'finito,anche se la sento ancora,ai baci...lei mi ha detto ''ho paura di innamorarmi''.una volta..''non si e'accesa la scintilla''..un'altra volta..ma sai qual'el a verita'??,che non le dico..hai visto mai...????

Non e'troia,quindi non tradira'mai.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte ci sono persone,uomini e donne che hanno principi morali,e che la danno/lo danno esclusivamente al partner...



E tu che tradisci tua moglie come ti definisci? a parte che le tue amanti sono solo delle troie. Beninteso che a parte tua moglie le troie le trovi come mosche nella cacca visto quello che scrivi riguardo la facilità nel trovarle.


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> dipende..se lo fa'perche'lui la maltratta,non fa'sesso,non la ama piu'no...se a casa invece non le manca niente si.
> Sai Annuccia qualche mese fa'con tipa sposata tutto e'finito,anche se la sento ancora,ai baci...lei mi ha detto ''ho paura di innamorarmi''.una volta..''non si e'accesa la scintilla''..un'altra volta..ma sai qual'el a verita'??,che non le dico..hai visto mai...????
> 
> Non e'troia,quindi non tradira'mai.


SCUSAMI...GIUSTO PER CAPIRE...
tu tradisci perchè in casa ti manca qualcosa????
perchè in teria dovrebbe valere la stessa regola per gli uomini....
o voi siete cosa a parte...??


----------



## Simy (31 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> SCUSAMI...GIUSTO PER CAPIRE...
> tu tradisci perchè in casa ti manca qualcosa????
> perchè in teria dovrebbe valere la stessa regola per gli uomini....
> *o voi siete cosa a parte*...??


 exactly!


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> exactly!


al paese loro....forse...


----------



## antisquallido (31 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> SCUSAMI...GIUSTO PER CAPIRE...
> tu tradisci perchè in casa ti manca qualcosa????
> perchè in teria dovrebbe valere la stessa regola per gli uomini....
> o voi siete cosa a parte...??


Ma quali regole! Si tradisce per istinto. Tutto il resto è una maschera sociale, o morale. Corna di testa incluse


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> Ma quali regole! *Si tradisce per istinto*. Tutto il resto è una maschera sociale, o morale. Corna di testa incluse


alcuni anche per vizio....
si giusto anche io credo sia così....


----------



## Simy (31 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> Ma quali regole! Si tradisce per istinto. Tutto il resto è una maschera sociale, o morale. Corna di testa incluse



io alla mie cornine ci sono affezionata


----------



## antisquallido (31 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io alla mie cornine ci sono affezionata


quelle date o quelle messe?


----------



## Kid (31 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> io alla mie cornine ci sono affezionata


Io le mie provo a segarle periodicamente, ma ricrescono subito ste maledette!

Per tornare IT al topic... si crescerà pure ad essere traditi, ma io baratterei volentieri le mie corna con un pò di sana saggezza guadagnata col passare degli anni.


----------



## antisquallido (31 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Io le mie provo a segarle periodicamente, ma ricrescono subito ste maledette!
> 
> Per tornare IT al topic... si crescerà pure ad essere traditi, ma io baratterei volentieri le mie corna con un pò di sana saggezza guadagnata col passare degli anni.


non è la stessa saggezza


----------



## Kid (31 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> non è la stessa saggezza


Infatti... la saggezza delle corna è come quella che fa "diventare uomini" gli uomini in guerra, mentre quella naturale è come la saggezza acquisita da un uomo che fa il padre.

Insomma, una è una saggezza acquisita con la "violenza".


----------



## The Cheater (31 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> SCUSAMI...GIUSTO PER CAPIRE...
> tu tradisci perchè in casa ti manca qualcosa????
> perchè in teria dovrebbe valere la stessa regola per gli uomini....
> o voi siete cosa a parte...??


il tradimento dell'uomo è molto diverso da quello della donna...
...intendiamoci: non è ne più giustificato ne meno grave, ma nasce da una condizione sociale diversa...

la donna ha più scelta dell'uomo...c'è molto più istinto animale nell'uomo che non nella donna quando si tradisce, ovviamente generalizzando...

la donna SA che bene o male può ottenere qualsiasi uomo quando e come vuole, in qualsiasi condizione...
...l'uomo sa perfettamente che di contro LUI non è detto riesca, e quindi mentalmente ha meno capacità di reazione difronte ad un corteggiamento o interesse da parte di una donna...
un uomo corteggiato che si sente desiderato prova mediamente molta più soddisfazione di una donna...la donna c'è più abituata...

basti pensare che:
gli uomini, anche i più facoltosi e piacenti, vanno a escort...le donne no!!!
solo anziane vecchie ciabatte ricorrono al sesso a pagamento (escluse eccezioni ovviamente)

perchè???
semplice...perchè una donna se volesse farsi una scopata ADESSO dovrebbe solo scegliere...mentre l'uomo no!!!

anche i luoghi comuni lo confermano:
"stasera mi faccio il primo che passa" dicono le donne...mentre un uomo "stasera MI FAREI una"...

ovviamente, ribadisco, è un concetto ben generalizzato e ci sono varie eccezioni...ma fondamentalmente la regola è questa: l'uomo più felice del mondo può tranquillamente tradire da un momento all'altro, mentre una donna felice è molto più difficile che cada in tentazione

se una donna va al bar e dice "chi vuole scoparmi?" dovrà solo scegliere...
...se un uomo va al bar e dice "chi me la da?" chiamano i carabbinieri...!!!


----------



## antisquallido (31 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> il tradimento dell'uomo è molto diverso da quello della donna...
> ...intendiamoci: non è ne più giustificato ne meno grave, ma nasce da una condizione sociale diversa...
> 
> la donna ha più scelta dell'uomo...c'è molto più istinto animale nell'uomo che non nella donna quando si tradisce, ovviamente generalizzando...
> ...


Generalizzando mi trovi abbastanza d'accordo. Ma qui ci sono le storie di persone (secondo me nemmeno troppo rappresentative della media generale). Siamo qui con i nostri microcosmi fatti di regole nostre, in cui anche un dinosauro come Lothar può dire la sua in santa pace. Ora, premesso che la coperta calda della regola generale aiuterebbe tanto qui il punto non è perché in genere l'uomo tradisca o la donna tradisca ma perchè ad ognuno di noi capitino certe cose e non altre. il punto di vista degli altri ci arricchisce, ma nessuno può capire esattamente cosa sia successo, ad esempio, ad Annuccia con suo marito. Poi ci si prova.
e comunque ti garantisco che se un uomo sulla trentacinquina va ad un qualunque aperitivo e dice:" chi vuol fare un figlio con me" non va MAI in bianco


----------



## antisquallido (31 Maggio 2012)

Kid ha detto:


> Infatti... la saggezza delle corna è come quella che fa "diventare uomini" gli uomini in guerra, mentre quella naturale è come la saggezza acquisita da un uomo che fa il padre.
> 
> Insomma, una è una saggezza acquisita con la "violenza".


con le dovute proporzioni, si.


----------



## The Cheater (31 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> Generalizzando mi trovi abbastanza d'accordo. Ma qui ci sono le storie di persone (secondo me nemmeno troppo rappresentative della media generale). Siamo qui con i nostri microcosmi fatti di regole nostre, in cui anche un dinosauro come Lothar può dire la sua in santa pace. Ora, premesso che la coperta calda della regola generale aiuterebbe tanto qui il punto non è perché in genere l'uomo tradisca o la donna tradisca ma perchè ad ognuno di noi capitino certe cose e non altre. il punto di vista degli altri ci arricchisce, ma nessuno può capire esattamente cosa sia successo, ad esempio, ad Annuccia con suo marito. Poi ci si prova.
> e comunque ti garantisco che se un uomo sulla trentacinquina va ad un qualunque aperitivo e dice:" chi vuol fare un figlio con me" non va MAI in bianco


Per me è più facile farmi una solo perché mi si vuole fare che non perché voglia un figlio da me (proprio perché ognuno ha il suo micro cosmo)


----------



## antisquallido (31 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Per me è più facile farmi una solo perché mi si vuole fare che non perché voglia un figlio da me (proprio perché ognuno ha il suo micro cosmo)


lo so, ma io sono brutto!


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> Generalizzando mi trovi abbastanza d'accordo. Ma qui ci sono le storie di persone (secondo me nemmeno troppo rappresentative della media generale). Siamo qui con i nostri microcosmi fatti di regole nostre, in cui anche un dinosauro come Lothar può dire la sua in santa pace. Ora, premesso che la coperta calda della regola generale aiuterebbe tanto qui il punto non è perché in genere l'uomo tradisca o la donna tradisca ma perchè ad ognuno di noi capitino certe cose e non altre. il punto di vista degli altri ci arricchisce, ma nessuno può capire esattamente cosa sia successo, ad esempio, ad Annuccia con suo marito. Poi ci si prova.
> e *comunque ti garantisco che se un uomo sulla trentacinquina va ad un qualunque aperitivo e dice:" chi vuol fare un figlio con me" non va MAI in bianco*


non so se va in bianco... immagino la scena di panico comunque. Secondo me vedi meno donne fuggire se apri l'impermeabile e sotto non hai nulla... opinione femminile, eh?


----------



## antisquallido (31 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non so se va in bianco... immagino la scena di panico comunque. Secondo me vedi meno donne fuggire se apri l'impermeabile e sotto non hai nulla... opinione femminile, eh?


dipende come lo dice, ed ovviamente era una battuta. Ma ti assicuro che in un contesto simile buttare lì una frase del tipo " un uomo che ha paura di diventare padre è un uomo che ha paura della vita" stile saggio zen mi ha riempito l'agendina in modo interessante.
E comunque se apri l'impermeabile *e sotto non hai nulla* non scappano, si mettono a ridere :mexican:


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> dipende come lo dice, ed ovviamente era una battuta. Ma ti assicuro che in un contesto simile buttare lì una frase del tipo " un uomo che ha paura di diventare padre è un uomo che ha paura della vita" stile saggio zen mi ha riempito l'agendina in modo interessante.
> E comunque se apri l'impermeabile *e sotto non hai nulla* non scappano, si mettono a ridere :mexican:


Io che sono una signora non mi permetterei mai di ridere... mi allontanerei discretamente facendo finta di non aver visto... *nulla*


----------



## Simy (31 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> quelle date o quelle messe?


quelle che porto 
io finora sono sempre stata fedele


----------



## exStermy (31 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sei cattivo stop! miiiiii ma gli hai detto che è uno rompi? gli hai detto che sin dalle scuole era un sottosviluppato in cerca di conferme, e che adesso le conferme le cerca qua rompendo a noi ( da siculo volevo scrivere, ci scassa i cugghiuna a nuatri)
> 
> No! sei stato cattivo! ora vai dalla mamma, gli dici, mamma ho peccato! mamma dammi la punizione! Conte dissi mamma non amante.


me sa che eri piu' tu quel ragasssso...ahahahah

e questo e' il risultato dell'educazione dei tuoi genitori...

manco ho capito che cazzo vuoi da me......

non vuoi essere criticato??? e vabbe' accettale le critiche che CRESCI....

ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (31 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Ho visto cessi inenerrabili sbattersi pezzi di topa che manco nelle riviste di moda! E non sto parlando di miliardari.
> 
> Non mettere limiti alla provvidenza.


Dircelo all'implume...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (31 Maggio 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Fascino! Carisma! Charme.
> 
> Li invidio, e non solo per le scopate.


dimentichi il lato ludico...

se voleno diverti'...i musoni li scartano o magari se li sposano pure ma poi arriva il bello per loro...

ahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (31 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> SCUSAMI...GIUSTO PER CAPIRE...
> tu tradisci perchè in casa ti manca qualcosa????
> perchè in teria dovrebbe valere la stessa regola per gli uomini....
> o voi siete cosa a parte...??



non mi manca niente..anzi direi di avere molto di piu',di tutti quelli che conosco.
non so che appellattivo si possa dare a chi come me,tradisce senza motivo.....


----------



## exStermy (31 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Beh come sapete io sono arrivato con le carte da firmare.
> Ma non posso dimenticare certi segni.
> Mi sono trovato a disdire un appuntamento dall'avvocato perchè c'era un primario da ascoltare.
> Il primario diceva domani vieni dentro, dopodomani questo, dopo domani quell'altro e poi operiamo e speriamo che vada tutto bene...
> ...


tu dici?

macchemenefotte pensalo pure...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (31 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> io una che scopa solo con me per i principi morali non la vorrei mai! meglio sudare per tenere una farfalla in gabbia: è una lotta in cui tutte le possibilità sono a favore della farfalla ma vuoi mettere.


EEEEEEHHHHH?

uh gesu'...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (31 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> io in passato ho tradito qualche volta...ma ero immatura e nn credevo tanto nei rapporti...
> a mio marito non l'ho mai tradito...fin ora almeno...
> ma non per principi morali..ma perchè lo rispettavo e non desideravo altro...nn mi interessava...e le mie occasioni le ho avute...poi è nata mia figlia...e sinceramente il mio tempo libero(che è anche poco)preferisco dedicarlo a lei vista la sua tenera età...
> beh adesso sinceramente sarà che sono molto arrabbiata ancora sicuramente dei principi morali o di come li vuoi chiamare tu me ne fotto...
> ...


scusa dici non per principi morali ma etcetc...

e secondo te i principi morali e l'etica che so'?


----------



## exStermy (31 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> scusa lothar..
> domanda sciocca...
> una donna che tradisce il marito è troia????


bah, servirebbero piu' dettagli...

pero' zoccola e' un buon inizio...

ahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (31 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> EEEEEEHHHHH?
> 
> uh gesu'...
> 
> ahahahahah



Stermy sono preoccupato..ragioniamo quasi indentico..ma attento lui forse e'obbligato a dirlo..perche'sai...se la moglie


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non mi manca niente..anzi direi di avere molto di piu',di tutti quelli che conosco.
> non so che appellattivo si possa dare a chi come me,tradisce senza motivo.....



e nn credi che anche una donna potrebbe farlo per i tuoi stessi identici motivi????


----------



## lothar57 (31 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> e nn credi che anche una donna potrebbe farlo per i tuoi stessi identici motivi????


si.ma la donna ragiona,se  a casa e'felice,non la molla...noi uomini siamo capaci di farlo al mattino con amica e la sera a casa


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> che poi bisogna fare i conti con il rapporto alla pari, ed è faticoso per tutti.
> e poi io penso - ma ci tengo a ribadirlo - è una mia personalissima opinione, ci siano delle regole di gestione della coppia, delle fedeltà e anche del tradimento che non possano essere evase. Darsi la libertà totale è solo uno scarico di responsabilità.
> Quello che da fastidio di sentirsi traditi è essere trattati da persona qualunque, di essere stati ad una cena o ad un compleanno in cui alcuni, molti, o tutti sapevano che la tua lei usciva con un altro, i sotterfugi. E' una questione di dignità che ti viene tolta. Dire fai come ti pare non salva nulla né ti rende migliore, solo un po' meno coinvolto.
> Tra la moglie e l'amante si sceglie sempre la moglie, e una persona intelligente secondo me dovrebbe avere ben chiara questa scelta dalla prima volta che guardando una donna ti scatta quell'inconfondibile sensazione che sai già come finirà.
> seconda regola: il territorio. Se mia moglie viene corteggiata da qualcuno in maniera assidua, quel qualcuno sta facendo pipì nel mio giardino. E il leone non gira con le iene. Chiedo venia è un mio limite.


Ma infatti eh?
Ma infatti...
Ma le regole di gestione se le danno i due membri della coppia no?
Infatti chi può dire ah ma voi non siete coppia?
Ogni unione uomo e donna è fatta secondo modi e sistemi che vanno bene a loro no?
Altrimenti ok, allora io se per fare coppia devo assumere gli schemi mentali di altre persone...a me sembra di dovermi mettere su un giogo...eh? Tientelo tu...che io sto ben senza eh?

Sotterfugi?
Ecco una moglie onesta ti dice...guarda che tizio mi corteggia eh?
Poi sta a te marcare il territorio o meno...

Poi digiamocela...
Una non vuole dartela?
Non la prendi neanche se piangi in aramaico eh?
C'entra un casso se è sposata o meno.

Ci sono tanti fattori che aiutano a preservare la fedeltà no?
Prudenza
Non dare o prendersi troppe confidenze ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## Sbriciolata (31 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non mi manca niente..anzi direi di avere molto di piu',di tutti quelli che conosco.
> non so che appellattivo si possa dare a chi come me,tradisce senza motivo.....


Ninèn da corsa!:carneval:


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si.ma la donna ragiona,se  a casa e'felice,non la molla...noi uomini siamo capaci di farlo al mattino con amica e la sera a casa



ecco...allora una donna che ha un marito come te...ma diciamola un po come tutti....mica sei l'unico...non dovrebbe stare li a strapparsi i capelli...dovrebbe lasciar perdere...
non c'è nulla di male....è sono un sollazzo che nulla toglie alla vita matrimoniale...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Conte purtroppo ho 10 anni piu'di te..quindi mi fai ridere...secondo te sono fesso??mi hai pure conosciuto..pensi viva sulla luna???
> Poi se una e'troia puo'avere anche Bova come compagno ma lo tradira'lo stesso...capito mi hai???
> 
> Ripeto non puoi basarti su quello che succede a casa tua..e sulle storie hard che raccontano qua'..a proposito sono vere il 20%.....il reale e'diverso..se tu che non vuoi capire


E tu ti ostini a non capire che la stessa donna X diventa na suora con l'uomo Y e na cicciolina con l'uomo Z...no?
Ma tu dici che qua raccontano balle?
Ah ok...

Sono fedelissimo, mai ciulato altra donna all'infuori di mia moglie...la povera crista che si è sforzata di darmela...a furia di dei...
At salut...

Le donne mio caro, te la fanno sotto il naso e manco te ne accorgi eh?


----------



## exStermy (31 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Stermy sono preoccupato..ragioniamo quasi indentico..ma attento lui forse e'obbligato a dirlo..perche'sai...se la moglie


Te l'ho gia' detto alcune volte ma lo ripeto ben volentieri anche per chi s'e' distratto o non c'era...ahahahah

la mentalita' del traditore DEVE essere come la tua, non c'e' niente da fare...

gli altri/e se la raccontano e basta...e se sorchiassero pure i loro casini...

cuntent'?

ahahah


----------



## exStermy (31 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ecco...allora una donna che ha un marito come te...ma diciamola un po come tutti....mica sei l'unico...non dovrebbe stare li a strapparsi i capelli...dovrebbe lasciar perdere...
> non c'è nulla di male....è sono un sollazzo che nulla toglie alla vita matrimoniale...


hai capito tutto vedo...

ahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> il tradimento dell'uomo è molto diverso da quello della donna...
> ...intendiamoci: non è ne più giustificato ne meno grave, ma nasce da una condizione sociale diversa...
> 
> la donna ha più scelta dell'uomo...c'è molto più istinto animale nell'uomo che non nella donna quando si tradisce, ovviamente generalizzando...
> ...


Ma statento...
Ma sai perchè?
Perchè se una si mette in testa di farti...tu non hai scampo, se ha già deciso di portarti a letto, ce la fa...

Noi invece possiamo provarci all'infinito con una tizia...se non vuole darcela...non ce la darà...

Poi ok...beati noi se ci lasciano credere che siamo stati noi gli abili seduttori...si va là...
Ma le hai mai osservate come sono brave a dirti quello che vogliono loro?

Secondo me le conquistiamo sempre nella misura che loro si lasciano sedurre eh?

Casso la donna HA VASTA SCELTA EH?
Il sesso è sesso eh?

L'uomo?
Se ci sai fare...se qui se là....ecc..ecc..ecc...


----------



## lothar57 (31 Maggio 2012)

Sbri......:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:...detto bene...ma non traduciamolo..ahahhahahah.

Conte.........oggi sei troppo maestro..nessuno mi puo'insegnare..io ste cose le sapevo che tu manco eri nato..e poi il fatto che tu:corna:non vuole dire che tutti lo siano....e non bramire cosi' forte...:rotfl:


Stermy....che dire??quando ci mangiamo 2 tortellini assieme??? e chi l'avrebbe detto..dopo tutte le reciproche fucilate..


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbri......:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:...detto bene...ma non traduciamolo..ahahhahahah.
> 
> Conte.........oggi sei troppo maestro..nessuno mi puo'insegnare..io ste cose le sapevo che tu manco eri nato..e poi il fatto che tu:corna:non vuole dire che tutti lo siano....e non bramire cosi' forte...:rotfl:
> 
> ...


Statento con stermy...come minimo el te frega el portafoglio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
O si porta dietro tutti i parenti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## The Cheater (31 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma statento...
> Ma sai perchè?
> Perchè se una si mette in testa di farti...tu non hai scampo, se ha già deciso di portarti a letto, ce la fa...
> 
> ...


Conte, guarda che abbiamo detto le stesse cose con parole diverse...


----------



## lothar57 (31 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> ecco...allora una donna che ha un marito come te...ma diciamola un po come tutti....mica sei l'unico...non dovrebbe stare li a strapparsi i capelli...dovrebbe lasciar perdere...
> non c'è nulla di male....è sono un sollazzo che nulla toglie alla vita matrimoniale...


no..lei e 'del genere''ti porto le foto a casa''..lo farebbe solo per ripicca..qualora mi sgamasse---


----------



## exStermy (31 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbri......:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:...detto bene...ma non traduciamolo..ahahhahahah.
> 
> Conte.........oggi sei troppo maestro..nessuno mi puo'insegnare..io ste cose le sapevo che tu manco eri nato..e poi il fatto che tu:corna:non vuole dire che tutti lo siano....e non bramire cosi' forte...:rotfl:
> 
> ...


Ma io l'ho sempre sostenuto che il modus operandi vincente del traditore e' solo il tuo....

ti contestavo la mancanza di rispetto ed altro verso tua moglie, ma se si deve per forza tradire, ripeto, l'amante va solo considerata una sciacquetta...un puro sollazzo...da tratta' a carci in culo quanno nun se sa sta' ar posto suo...

ecccazzovole sta rompicojoni.....

ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (31 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> Conte, guarda che abbiamo detto le stesse cose con parole diverse...


Faccio fatica con il siciliano:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (31 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Statento con stermy...come minimo el te frega el portafoglio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> O si porta dietro tutti i parenti...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Veramente nelle mie famiglie, uno solo sarebbe il pezzo di merda e non hai idea di quanti punti in comune ci siano piu' con te che con me...

ahahahahahah


----------



## Sole (31 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si.ma la donna ragiona,se  a casa e'felice,non la molla...*noi uomini siamo capaci di farlo al mattino con amica e la sera a casa*


Io non generalizzerei. Conosco uomini molto diversi


----------



## Ultimo (31 Maggio 2012)

Ho letto credo circa  sei pagine, Non ci crederete ma che bocca amara! 
La donna sceglie, la donna è troia e l'uomo?, se il figlio è uomo ( vedi Lothar) non ci sono problemi, L'uomo lo fa la sera e la notte; la donna..... Etc..

Mi sembra di leggere dei ragazzini che vogliono prendere sicurezza e per farlo sparano minchiate.


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto credo circa  sei pagine, Non ci crederete ma che bocca amara!
> La donna sceglie, la donna è troia e l'uomo?, se il figlio è uomo ( vedi Lothar) non ci sono problemi, L'uomo lo fa la sera e la notte; la donna..... Etc..
> 
> Mi sembra di leggere dei ragazzini che vogliono prendere sicurezza e per farlo sparano minchiate.


Estiquatzi.............pensa che non esistono più le mezze stagioni, e si stava meglio quando si stava peggio, e quando c'era lui i treni arrivavano in orario


----------



## lothar57 (31 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho letto credo circa sei pagine, Non ci crederete ma che bocca amara!
> La donna sceglie, la donna è troia e l'uomo?, se il figlio è uomo ( vedi Lothar) non ci sono problemi, L'uomo lo fa la sera e la notte; la donna..... Etc..
> 
> Mi sembra di leggere dei ragazzini che vogliono prendere sicurezza e per farlo sparano minchiate.


Ciao Claudio..non sparasse michiate:smile:...una donna con compagno o marito,e figli che''sta''anche con un'uomo sposato..tu come la chiami??Santa Maria Goretti???IO scrivo scomodo lo so..ma e'cosi'..poi hai sai..... ragione vale anche per l'uomo ..


----------



## Ultimo (31 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Estiquatzi.............pensa che non esistono più le mezze stagioni, e si stava meglio quando si stava peggio, e quando c'era lui i treni arrivavano in orario


----------



## Eliade (31 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Estiquatzi.............pensa che non esistono più le mezze stagioni, e si stava meglio quando si stava peggio, *e quando c'era lui i treni arrivavano in orario*


Ma mo se ti chiedo da cosa deriva il grassetto e soprattutto che è lui, mi dai della trota o ti arrabbi?:condom:
No perché a seconda della tua risposta poi decido se chiedertelo...:condom:


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma mo se ti chiedo da cosa deriva il grassetto e soprattutto che è lui, mi dai della trota o ti arrabbi?:condom:
> No perché a seconda della tua risposta poi decido se chiedertelo...:condom:


E' un modo di dire riferito al periodo del fascismo. I nostalgici usa(va)no dire che quando al governo c'era il mascellone Mussolini, tutto funzionava, e, appunto, i treni partivano e arrivavano in orario.


----------



## Ultimo (31 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Claudio..non sparasse michiate:smile:...una donna con compagno o marito,e figli che''sta''anche con un'uomo sposato..tu come la chiami??Santa Maria Goretti???IO scrivo scomodo lo so..ma e'cosi'..poi hai sai..... ragione vale anche per l'uomo ..


Cercare di spiegarti usando come mezzo il tradimento non credo sarei capace a farti capire, visto che fino ad adesso non lo hai capito. Provo con un'altro esempio ok? Tu sei un padre, ragioni con tuo figlio e cerchi un dialogo per riuscire a "capirvi"........ tutto va bene vi capite ed il grosso problema superato ok ? Ora una mattina tu ti alzi cominci a discutere con tuo figlio, e tutto ad un tratto gli molli un bel ceffone e lo mandi a cagare. Ora dimmi una cosa sei un cattivo padre o un buon padre? 
Rispondimi poi passiamo alla seconda lezione.  Non te la prendere non ti sto pigliando in giro, ma credo tu abbia capito già la seconda lezione no?


----------



## Ultimo (31 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Ma mo se ti chiedo da cosa deriva il grassetto e soprattutto che è lui, mi dai della trota o ti arrabbi?:condom:
> No perché a seconda della tua risposta poi decido se chiedertelo...:condom:


 L'orario.


----------



## Eliade (31 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> L'orario.





Tubarao ha detto:


> E' un modo di dire riferito al periodo del fascismo. I nostalgici usa(va)no dire che quando al governo c'era il mascellone Mussolini, tutto funzionava, e, appunto, i treni partivano e arrivavano in orario.


Ahhhhhhhh.....ho capito ora...:condom:


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Estiquatzi.............pensa che non esistono più le mezze stagioni, e si stava meglio quando si stava peggio, e quando c'era lui i treni arrivavano in orario



tira piu un pelo di..che un reggimento sano....
e aggiungo una che nn c'entra (ma visto che siamo in vena di minchiate)
se mio nonno avesse avuto 5 pale era un flipper....


----------



## Minerva (31 Maggio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Estiquatzi.............pensa che non esistono più le mezze stagioni, e si stava meglio quando si stava peggio, e quando c'era lui i treni arrivavano in orario


ah ma allora ti sei specializzato


----------



## Tubarao (31 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ah ma allora ti sei specializzato


E' uno sporco lavoro, ma qualcuno deve pur farlo, in questo forum c'è bisogno di qualcuno che porti la luce, avevo chiesto a QUELO, ma stamattina si è alzato presto, alle sette dice


----------



## Ultimo (31 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tira piu un pelo di..che un reggimento sano....
> e aggiungo una che nn c'entra (ma visto che siamo in vena di minchiate)
> se mio nonno avesse avuto 5 pale era un flipper....


Mizeca!


----------



## exStermy (31 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Claudio..non sparasse michiate:smile:...una donna con compagno o marito,e figli che''sta''anche con un'uomo sposato..tu come la chiami??Santa Maria Goretti???IO scrivo scomodo lo so..ma e'cosi'..poi hai sai..... ragione vale anche per l'uomo ..


elementare uotson...

per il "siculo" (anomalo) la donna (sposata) e' santa a prescindere...

e ce credo, affermando invece la SANTA verita' e' come spararse nei coglioni visto l'abbozzata zerbinante...

ipse dixit...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (31 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> tira piu un pelo di..che un reggimento sano....
> e aggiungo una che nn c'entra (ma visto che siamo in vena di minchiate)
> se mio nonno avesse avuto 5 pale era un flipper....


per me co' 5 pale tu' nonno era piu' un mulino a vento che un flipper...

pero' nun so' perche' non l'ho mai conosciuto..

ahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (31 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> elementare uotson...
> 
> per il "siculo" (anomalo) la donna (sposata) e' santa a prescindere...
> 
> ...


Mai scritta una cosa del genere. Sai cosa mi fa pensare questa tua esternazione? una semplice cosa, visto che, non riesci più ad attaccarti ad un qualcosa per poter rispondere o altro, ti inventi frasi che io non ho mai scritto e cerchi di attaccare. Ora ex della mia ciolla ( scusa ma sei troppo peloso e quindi ex rimarrai sempre) ma ti brucia così tanto quello che ti scrivo solo e semplicemente per risponderti, e renderti ridicolo? o perlomeno per cercare, perchè è molto difficile un UOMO come te riuscire ad offenderlo 

Un consiglio per le bruciature  Bepanthenol


----------



## lothar57 (31 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> elementare uotson...
> 
> per il "siculo" (anomalo) la donna (sposata) e' santa a prescindere...
> 
> ...


vero....alle volte questo posto e'troppo conformista..e sono tutti identici


----------



## Minerva (31 Maggio 2012)

*dibattito*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPOEIbkqyIA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Ultimo (31 Maggio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> per me co' 5 pale tu' nonno era piu' un mulino a vento che un flipper...
> 
> pero' nun so' perche' non l'ho mai conosciuto..
> 
> ahahahah



Sai non credo Annuccia sia una tua estimatrice ne tanto meno amica ( ma sarà lei a contraddirmi se vuole) ma come ti permetti di offendere suo nonno? lei lo può menzionare tu no! 
Si chiama educazione exdellamiciolla.


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai non credo Annuccia sia una tua estimatrice ne tanto meno amica ( ma sarà lei a contraddirmi se vuole) ma come ti permetti di offendere suo nonno? lei lo può menzionare tu no!
> Si chiama educazione exdellamiciolla.


perchè??chi ha parlato???
smetti anche tu di sprecare tempo..(consiglio suo...)


----------



## antisquallido (31 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non generalizzerei. Conosco uomini molto diversi


confermo alla grande


----------



## Annuccia (31 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai non credo Annuccia sia una tua estimatrice ne tanto meno amica ( ma sarà lei a contraddirmi se vuole) ma come ti permetti di offendere suo nonno? lei lo può menzionare tu no!
> Si chiama educazione *exdellamiciolla.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:non avevo letto bene.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## exStermy (31 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sai non credo Annuccia sia una tua estimatrice ne tanto meno amica ( ma sarà lei a contraddirmi se vuole) ma come ti permetti di offendere suo nonno? lei lo può menzionare tu no!
> Si chiama educazione exdellamiciolla.


ao' er nonno e' d'annuccia e t'inkazzi te?

ahahahahahah

sento puzza da surriscaldamento....

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (31 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sai non credo Annuccia sia una tua estimatrice ne tanto meno amica ( ma sarà lei a contraddirmi se vuole) ma come ti permetti di offendere suo nonno? lei lo può menzionare tu no!
> ...


----------



## edwina (31 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si.ma la donna ragiona,se  a casa e'felice,non la molla...noi uomini siamo capaci di farlo al mattino con amica e la sera a casa


ci sono donne che a casa sono felici e appagate e in giro la mollano cmq e fanno la stessa cosa a casa la sera... esattamente come dici di fare tu, te lo posso garantire


----------



## Non Registrato (31 Maggio 2012)

Lasciamogli questa convinzione... quelli come lui sono quelli che si fregano meglio...


----------



## exStermy (31 Maggio 2012)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOTHHHAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRR!

curr' uaglio'...c'e' tua moglie...

ahahahahah


----------



## Tebe (31 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Lasciamogli questa convinzione... quelli come lui sono quelli che si fregano meglio...


:up::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Annuccia ha detto:
> 
> 
> > vabbe' a bari semo piu' sparagnini e dicemo CIOLA...
> ...


----------



## exStermy (1 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> exStermy ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Offeso? Ma quale offeso! volevo sottolineare e far notare che intelligenza e cultura spesso non vanno di paro passo. E l'esempio del nonno di Annuccia mi è sembrato perfetto.
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Secondo me stai svalvolando...
> ...


----------



## exStermy (1 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> exStermy ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma guarda, probabilmente Annuccia non si è offesa, e fa anche bene a non offendersi, ma il tutto evidenziato da me nelle ultime scritte, vuole soltanto farti notare la tua maleducazione, anche adesso sto cercando di fartelo notare, ma è come spiegare ad un mulo incazzato di muoversi e camminare.
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ultimo ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Maleducazione perche' anziche' palle ha scritto pale ed ho fatto l'accoppiata al mulino a vento piuttosto che al flipper?...ahahah
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2012)

*Scusami antisquallido*

Ma cominciare un'altra "diatriba " anche nel 3D di sole mi da fastidio, permettimi di farlo qua, spero capirai.


Questo scritto dall'exciolla, In quelle condizioni e coincidenze che citi ci vedo bene anche la controparte che spessissimo da' una bella mano a prendere delle decisioni in maniera "spintanea"...

ahahahah

Andai solo una volta dalla neurologa, e questa mi disse, pochi uomini non coglierebbero l'occasione per lasciare la moglie. 

Bhe che dirti exdellamiaciolla, non tutti siamo dei veri uomini come te. 
Tu gli spintoni li daresti eccome, ma chissà se la controparte stavolta non sarebbe felice . Al momento sai per quello che mi riguarda, la mia controparte mi adora


----------



## Annuccia (1 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> exStermy ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E come sempre immagino te a casa a discutere con tua moglie o i figli, parli offendi e non te ne accorgi, ti fanno notare il tutto, e tu che fai? Semplice! quello che fai qua no
> ...


----------



## exStermy (1 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> SECONDO ME è AL CONTRARIO...
> quando si è così accaniti..pronti a controbattere tutti e tutto...perchè si vuole sfogare qualcosa di represso...
> ma è una "mia "opinione mica un vangelo...
> perchè anche se nn sono daccordo con qualcuno nn offendo quest'ultimo..dico la mi e basta..
> ...


Ma fammi capire chiaramente...

ti sei offesa per la mia controbattuta sulla tua paragonando tuo nonno al flipper?

se e' cosi', minchia se i primi caldi non fanno male...

qua a malano stiamo ancora belli freschi e senza condizionatur'...

ahahahahah


----------



## exStermy (1 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma cominciare un'altra "diatriba " anche nel 3D di sole mi da fastidio, permettimi di farlo qua, spero capirai.
> 
> 
> Questo scritto dall'exciolla, In quelle condizioni e coincidenze che citi ci vedo bene anche la controparte che spessissimo da' una bella mano a prendere delle decisioni in maniera "spintanea"...
> ...


La tua coda di paglia scommetto che la srotoli alla festa di santa rosalia...ahahahahah

era un discorso in generale e sganciato dalla situazione di sole e pure della tua....

ti ricordavo soltanto che esiste un'altra opzione, delle scelte derivanti da scelte di altri...

tutto qui e scusa se e' poco....

ahahahahah

Ps:ma per quale motivo mo' cerchi di coinvolgere antisquallido per farti dare manforte visto che da solo nun sei bono? 

pensi che due mezzi sciroccati ne facciano uno intero?


----------



## Annuccia (1 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma fammi capire chiaramente...
> 
> ti sei offesa per la mia controbattuta sulla tua *paragonando tuo nonno al flipper*?
> 
> ...


no...ma credevo l'avessi gia capito...vabbeh..
parlavo in generale...al tuo modo di comportarti..
ma tranquillo...
è solo "un mio parere"...
quello che ti scaldi un po sei tu...
e per la cronaca....
anche qui ancora si sta freschi...


----------



## exStermy (1 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> no...ma credevo l'avessi gia capito...vabbeh..
> parlavo in generale...al tuo modo di comportarti..
> ma tranquillo...
> è solo "un mio parere"...
> ...


Sinceramente l'ho captato perfettamente che il discorsino mio sulla considerazione di tuo marito e delle tue mancate rappresaglie t'ha dato sui nervi e la battuta sul mulino non c'entrava un kezz...

pero' siccome avevo un gatto attaccato sui maroni che faceva l'avvocato delle cause perse e scassa la minchia a vuoto, speriamo che mo' capisce e se rilassa n'attimo...

ahahahah


----------



## Annuccia (1 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Sinceramente l'ho captato perfettamente che il discorsino mio sulla considerazione di tuo *marito e delle tue mancate rappresaglie *t'ha dato sui nervi e la battuta sul mulino non c'entrava un kezz...
> 
> pero' siccome avevo un gatto attaccato sui maroni che faceva l'avvocato delle cause perse e scassa la minchia a vuoto, speriamo che mo' capisce e se rilassa n'attimo...
> 
> ahahahah


nemmeno per questo...perchè sinceramente cio che pensi tu non mi interessa molto..o per lo meno visto il tuo modo di comportarti "in generale con TUTTI"non solo con me o con ultimo...(sai ogni tanto qualche riga la leggo anche io...)credo che il tuo parere abbia poca importanza...
secondo me non hai quindi un solo gatto attaccato sui maroni...
è il tuo modo di essere...forse qualcuno me compresa ci puo rimaner male la prima volta alla lettura delle tue risposte un potroppo colorite..ma poi figurati nn ci si fa caso...
buona giornata...


----------



## exStermy (1 Giugno 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> nemmeno per questo...perchè sinceramente cio che pensi tu non mi interessa molto..o per lo meno visto il tuo modo di comportarti "in generale con TUTTI"non solo con me o con ultimo...(sai ogni tanto qualche riga la leggo anche io...)credo che il tuo parere abbia poca importanza...
> secondo me non hai quindi un solo gatto attaccato sui maroni...
> è il tuo modo di essere...forse qualcuno me compresa ci puo rimaner male la prima volta alla lettura delle tue risposte un potroppo colorite..ma poi figurati nn ci si fa caso...
> buona giornata...


Annu' qua un giorno si e l'altro pure bisogna chiarire sempre che non e' tanto la forma che da' sui nervi ma la sostanza...

e se qualcuno sbrocca e se la prende e' perche' si sente dire cose che magari gia' sa dentro la sua capoccia e faceva finta di niente...

per me e' solo un confronto di mentalita' e ribadisco cogliendo l'occasione, che i traditori DEVONO essere cinici e spietati come Lothar e Chiara, dando per buone le loro versioni, e non dilettanti dei sentimenti allo sbaraglio, oseno' ai dilettanti gljie scoppiera' sempre la bomba in mano...


----------



## antisquallido (1 Giugno 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma cominciare un'altra "diatriba " anche nel 3D di sole mi da fastidio, permettimi di farlo qua, spero capirai.
> 
> 
> Questo scritto dall'exciolla, In quelle condizioni e coincidenze che citi ci vedo bene anche la controparte che spessissimo da' una bella mano a prendere delle decisioni in maniera "spintanea"...
> ...


almeno ti sei scusato.
fai pure, non chiuderò certo la discussione. anche perchè Stermy aiuta parecchio ad evitare che il tono della discussione diventi troppo pesante. e poi arreda. Anche il concime serve ai fiori...


----------



## exStermy (1 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> almeno ti sei scusato.
> fai pure, non chiuderò certo la discussione. anche perchè Stermy aiuta parecchio ad evitare che il tono della discussione diventi troppo pesante. e poi arreda. Anche il concime serve ai fiori...


bravo, poi pero' nun te lamenta' pure tu del trattamento...

ahahahahah


----------



## antisquallido (1 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> La tua coda di paglia scommetto che la srotoli alla festa di santa rosalia...ahahahahah
> 
> era un discorso in generale e sganciato dalla situazione di sole e pure della tua....
> 
> ...


in realtà non stava coinvolgendo nessuno. Ma immagino che l'educazione non ti appartenga proprio. secondo me da come ti agiti hai il pisello piccolo.


----------



## exStermy (1 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> in realtà non stava coinvolgendo nessuno. Ma immagino che l'educazione non ti appartenga proprio. secondo me da come ti agiti hai il pisello piccolo.


ciccio da me sei da un bel po' attenzionato ed i giochini di spalla e controspalla col tuo amichetto nun me so' passati inosservati...

percio' v'ho valutato come mezzi sciroccati, proprio perche' troppo scarsi...

io te consiglio de darci un taglio e vedrai che te sentirai subito mejo...

ahahahahah


----------



## antisquallido (1 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ciccio da me sei da un bel po' attenzionato ed i giochini di spalla e controspalla col tuo amichetto nun me so' passati inosservati...
> 
> percio' v'ho valutato come mezzi sciroccati, proprio perche' troppo scarsi...
> 
> ...


in realtà "spalla e controspalla" li hai creati tu facendo il cafone. comunque si. hai il pisello piccolo, è evidente.


----------



## exStermy (1 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> in realtà "spalla e controspalla" li hai creati tu facendo il cafone. comunque si. hai il pisello piccolo, è evidente.


eh gia'...porello sempre vittima di cattivoni bastardi...e cafoni...

mal'ivt'dananzocazz...

ahahahahah


----------



## lothar57 (1 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> almeno ti sei scusato.
> fai pure, non chiuderò certo la discussione. anche perchè Stermy aiuta parecchio ad evitare che il tono della discussione diventi troppo pesante. e poi arreda. Anche il concime serve ai fiori...



Ciao Anti..nn voglio fare l'avvocato difensore di nessuno..poi proprio con te...ma tu non sai neanche cosa fosse un''tempo''Stermy,quando arrivai qua'me ne disse di tutti i colori..adesso al confronto e 'un..frate...
ma spessissimo ci azzecca.Lo debbo ammettere...at salut.


----------



## antisquallido (1 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Anti..nn voglio fare l'avvocato difensore di nessuno..poi proprio con te...ma tu non sai neanche cosa fosse un''tempo''Stermy,quando arrivai qua'me ne disse di tutti i colori..adesso al confronto e 'un..frate...
> ma spessissimo ci azzecca.Lo debbo ammettere...at salut.



io i punti di vista li ascolto e li apprezzo tutti. Stermy ha spessissimo ragione sui casi umani tipo *Natalia & il pornononno* (pare una fiction) ma in un posto in cui uno viene a raccontare i cazzi suoi perché si è rimediato un paio di corna, sarebbe bene che i punti di vista:
1)    fossero comprensibili
2)    fossero sempre attinenti al tema
I botta e risposta con Stermy spesso e volentieri trasformano un 3d in una latrina. Ora io penso che due ceffoni quando ti piangi troppo addosso siano salutari, ma Stermy è come il rompipalle con i fiori che passa cento volte quando sei seduto fuori ad un bar in centro. La volta su cento che mi serve la tua rosellina del cazzo te la chiedo!
Detto questo, giuro che lo ignorerò per sempre, al massimo quoterò qualche rispostaccia che gli si dà se è particolarmente gustosa.
Non mi fido di chi ha il pisello piccolo.
detto questo, rimettiamoci a parlare di cose interessanti.
L.
p.s. tutti quegli hahahaha... ma che te riderai, poi...


----------



## lothar57 (1 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> io i punti di vista li ascolto e li apprezzo tutti. Stermy ha spessissimo ragione sui casi umani tipo *Natalia & il pornononno* (pare una fiction) ma in un posto in cui uno viene a raccontare i cazzi suoi perché si è rimediato un paio di corna, sarebbe bene che i punti di vista:
> 1) fossero comprensibili
> 2) fossero sempre attinenti al tema
> I botta e risposta con Stermy spesso e volentieri trasformano un 3d in una latrina. Ora io penso che due ceffoni quando ti piangi troppo addosso siano salutari, ma Stermy è come il rompipalle con i fiori che passa cento volte quando sei seduto fuori ad un bar in centro. La volta su cento che mi serve la tua rosellina del cazzo te la chiedo!
> ...


----------



## Simy (1 Giugno 2012)

> lapsus freudiano???..dici ......perché si è rimediato un paio di corna.........e purtroppo e'verita'..sono tutti traditi,*noi traditori in servizio *siamo pochi...a proposito,abbi pazienza,ma io leggo il 3%....tu da che parte stai??


....ma vi pagano??...timbrate il cartellino?? quali sono gli orari di lavoro? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (1 Giugno 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ....ma vi pagano??...timbrate il cartellino?? quali sono gli orari di lavoro? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


naaaa... sono volontari...


----------



## Simy (1 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> naaaa... sono volontari...


ahhhhhhhhhh capito.... fanno opere buone :smile:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Ma fammi capire chiaramente...
> 
> ti sei offesa per la mia controbattuta sulla tua paragonando tuo nonno al flipper?
> 
> ...



Visto che stai "percependo" qualcosa, non bastava dire ok mi stoppo, devi per forza continuare. E' questa la tua forza, far finta di non capire. E lo spero vivamente questo, altrimenti sei proprio cretino de tuo.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> La tua coda di paglia scommetto che la srotoli alla festa di santa rosalia...ahahahahah
> 
> era un discorso in generale e sganciato dalla situazione di sole e pure della tua....
> 
> ...


Che non fosse diretto a me lo so. Ma volevo contribuire in un forum a tema, quindi rispondendo ad una tua cretinata scritta nel 3D di Sole, e visto che cretinata era la tua, cretinata

per cretinata mi sono detto gli rispondo qua.

N'altra cosa cucciolotto, ma ti sto attaccato davvero sui maroni? no sai perchè se ti rileggi prima dici una cosa che fa capire che... poi invece ti risulto attaccato? deciditi.

PS se non capisci rileggiti.
Exdellamiaciolla guarda che ormai ti conosco, e so bene che in ogni tua c'è solo una cretinata.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> ciccio da me sei da un bel po' attenzionato ed i giochini di spalla e controspalla col tuo amichetto nun me so' passati inosservati...
> 
> percio' v'ho valutato come mezzi sciroccati, proprio perche' troppo scarsi...
> 
> ...


Ciccio auahaaahaahah antisquallido ti ha chiamato ciccio.
Cucciolotto ormai dovresti conoscermi bene, ma credo che antisquallido come me abbia capito che tu non sai più a che attaccarti per difenderti. Ti do una dritta comunque, non puoi difenderti da te stesso, indi per ciò


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Anti..nn voglio fare l'avvocato difensore di nessuno..poi proprio con te...ma tu non sai neanche cosa fosse un''tempo''Stermy,quando arrivai qua'me ne disse di tutti i colori..adesso al confronto e 'un..frate...
> ma spessissimo ci azzecca.Lo debbo ammettere...at salut.


Probabile che ogni tanto ci azzecchi, e menomale.

Vuoi vedere che c'è un buon motivo per la quale adesso si sta calmando? chissà quali sono sti nick ops motivi per i quali sta calando la cresta.


----------



## Annuccia (1 Giugno 2012)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:





Sbriciolata ha detto:


> naaaa... sono volontari...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (1 Giugno 2012)

*exdellamiaciolla*

Guarda cosa scrive di la il conte, anche lui ha capito come me quello che io avevo capito, questo a conferma che qua cretino non c'è nessuno, a parte te.






 Originariamente Scritto da *exStermy* 
In quelle condizioni e coincidenze che citi ci vedo bene anche la controparte che spessissimo da' una bella mano a prendere delle decisioni in maniera "spintanea"...

ahahahah



Beh pensa che bella botta quando magari tu scopri certe verità de la to dona...e Ultimo ti ride dietro...dicendoti...ahahahahahahahahaha ....xè putana anca la tua...
AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...


----------



## antisquallido (1 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> antisquallido ha detto:
> 
> 
> > io i punti di vista li ascolto e li apprezzo tutti. Stermy ha spessissimo ragione sui casi umani tipo *Natalia & il pornononno* (pare una fiction) ma in un posto in cui uno viene a raccontare i cazzi suoi perché si è rimediato un paio di corna, sarebbe bene che i punti di vista:
> ...


in mezzo come il prezzemolo...


----------



## exStermy (1 Giugno 2012)

riassunto per cip & ciop....

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

si e' quel che si mangia....

e la merda se sa che nun fa tanto bene...

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHA


----------



## antisquallido (1 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> naaaa... sono volontari...


Attivisti!


----------



## lothar57 (1 Giugno 2012)

antisquallido ha detto:


> in mezzo come il prezzemolo...



ma nn e'settimana enignimistica.it....in mezzo??


----------



## antisquallido (1 Giugno 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ma nn e'settimana enignimistica.it....in mezzo??


Amico mio sulle corna subite mi ci sono aperto il 3d. Su quelle messe a povere donne in vita mia risponderò che non sono un santo, anche se di solito sono abbastanza fedele.


----------

